# Preparing Your Body



## Suki73

This is something I've been thinking a lot about lately, because I and my OH are having to defer TTC for a few months. So I'm trying to get in shape for it, and have come across lots of advice re. vitamins and herbal preparations and lifestyle modifications etc. on various threads. I want to post some on here as a reference for myself and other ladies on here.

For the record, I've been doing the following: 

OPK and temping for the first time. I have periods every 32-33 days or so and from the looks of it ovulation occurs on CD19 0r 20. Chart shows a clear biphasic pattern this month and had positive opks and lots of EWCM so I was relieved enough about that. 

Guaifenesin - following the advice of some gals on here I experimented with Guaifenesin this month, as I felt that since I got into my late 30s my EWCM had not been as abundant. I took four spoonfuls of cough medicine for about a week and a half in the early part of my cycle. I don't know if it's coincidence (unlikely, I think), but the effect was VERY noticeable. I had four days of EWCM instead of the usual one - buckets of the stuff, practically (sorry if that's TMI lol). So I'm definitely going to be trying this in the future. 

I've cut back DRASTICALLY on alcohol. I'm an - ahem- enthusiastic drinker when out with my friends and with OH (wine and an occasional beer or whisky) but have cut back to a small glass of wine on any one occasion and not above once or twice a week. 

Caffeine - I love the Evil Bean. :blush: This has been tough but I'm cutting out coffee almost completely. Having a cup of morning breakfast tea first thing and then no more than a couple of cups during the rest of the day. I enjoy the taste of redbush tea so it's no sacrifice to switch to that in the evenings when I would normally be thoughtlessly drinking cup after cup of strong tea on the sofa. Don't drink soda at all as a rule. 

I take an antidepressant (Seroxat 20mg) and I am going cold turkey down to 10mg and will then wean myself off gradually over a few weeks. I've read articles on this and I know it will be difficult but I'm more comfortable with not taking them. If my anxiety goes through the roof it will be a different matter, but FX'd. :wacko:

I'm taking a Pregnacare Preconception tab daily for B vitamins and other useful vits and minerals. 

I have a healthy diet as is and no weight problems, but I'm making a big effort to eat as healthily and non-processed as possible. Lots of fresh fruit and veg, lots of grains and good oils, some dairy, good quality protein. And drinking lots of water. 

I am a terrible lazy ass, but I'm going to make an effort to get some decent exercise. I walk everywhere but think I will try and incorporate a jog/swim :wohoo: twice a week at least. This is likely to be the toughest bit :)

I have a very high-stress job, but that will be changing in the next couple of weeks. Stress is a big issue and I've always relied a little too heavily on red wine therapy and antidepressants. 

Had bloods drawn to test for Rubella as I had never had the jab. The results came back and confirmed immunity. 

After all this I guess it's fingers crossed. You can only do your best. 

I would love some input from other ladies on how you are preparing your bodies, what bad habits you've kicked, what supplements you take, etc. and what 'old wives' stuff has worked for you...

(Not that I'm including any of us over-35's in the "old wives" category lol :))


----------



## NorthStar

Similar stuff to you, haven't changed my diet as I'm a healthy eater, not looking to lose or gain any weight, folic acid tablet once a day is the main thing I've done, I always get my 5 fruit and veg a day regardless of this TTC project.

Taking EPO from CD1 to ov, but only because I'm spotty around PMT time since I came off the pill.

Tried to cut back on caffeine, down from two large lattes a day to one most days, though it does make me want to punch people in the face more than usual. As a number cruncher I'm less than convinced on the small data sample provided about caffeine and don't really see the point in giving it up entirely.

Alcohol isn't a big part of my life anyway, some weekends I might have a couple of beers or a glass of wine if I'm in company rest of the time don't bother (partner doesn't drink at all).

That's about it, for now anyway, I'm quite early in the journey though, probably give it another 6 months and I'll be living on nuts and organic berries.


----------



## Desperado167

Ok so I decided to completely change my lifestyle before I got my last bfp,I started walking slowly at first for half an hour then worked up to seven miles a day ,I also started eating healthy ,no fizzy drinks ,coffee ,chocolate or crisps cakes or biscuits and one cup of tea a day ,no greasy food or takeaways ,basically I ate cereal,brown bread rice pasta chicken fish veg fruit eggs potatoes and drank loads of water,I took vitb6,folic acid and aspirin also pregnacare for a while dh took macaroot and well man,I completely changed my ways and got a bfp but sadly I lost my darling baby at nine weeks,I have been eating like a pig and have done no exercise lately and I really need to get myself sorted ,have also put on half a stone think I am just comfort eating,I lost almost three stone in weight and I felt fantastic and I could run for the first time since I was in my twenties,need to give myself some time then get my fat ass into gear,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## CedarWood

Good ideas and topic!

I would add for fertile CM - EPO is a good choice as mentioned but make sure you stop after O.
Keep hydrated - lots of water:thumbup:

I would add to vitamins - B-complex as well as your prenatal and fish oil.
Get your Oh on vitamins for men as well!

I have read that timing is where many couples miss out. 
OPK's are good but as rule of thumb - See EWCM - BD.:thumbup:
If you do use OPK's use twice a day - early afternoon then eve. Some people use them once a day and miss the surge and when not bding before a pos OPK miss out.

good luck:flower:


----------



## Suki73

Northstar, LMAO at the nuts and organic berries :haha:

Not drinking coffee is a SERIOUS sacrifice for me - I would inhale the stuff or shoot up given a chance. 

My OH is a number-cruncher as well and he's very reassuring about all of the scare statistics that come out at least once a week in the press about pregnancy. At least one of us is calm and rational, lol :)


----------



## Suki73

Desperado - 3 stone, wow!! :) that's a serious health regime. Was it after all of that that you got the BFP? 

Hope you're feeling a little better today, btw:hugs:

I notice you said you've been taking aspirin - are you aware that it is not recommended during pregnancy? I was wondering if your doc had recommended it pre-conception for some reason?


----------



## Suki73

CedarWood said:


> Good ideas and topic!
> 
> I would add for fertile CM - EPO is a good choice as mentioned but make sure you stop after O.
> Keep hydrated - lots of water:thumbup:
> 
> I would add to vitamins - B-complex as well as your prenatal and fish oil.
> Get your Oh on vitamins for men as well!
> 
> I have read that timing is where many couples miss out.
> OPK's are good but as rule of thumb - See EWCM - BD.:thumbup:
> If you do use OPK's use twice a day - early afternoon then eve. Some people use them once a day and miss the surge and when not bding before a pos OPK miss out.
> 
> good luck:flower:

Thanks Cedarwood :) Actually my nurse recommended a higher-than-standard does of folic acid. She said it's 'no harm' taking it at higher doses. 

About the EPO - I used to take this for bad PMS in my twenties, but tbh I never found it particularly useful for that. Is it supposed to enhance EWCM if you take it in the first part of your cycle? I found the Guaifenesin really effective and have tracked down a brand where that's basically the only ingredient apart from a load of sugar (yuck!). Of course, it may be a fluke that I had a load of EWCM this cycle, but I don't think so. 

Am making an effort to eat oily fish twice a week at least too. Just as well I love salmon and mackerel and it's mackerel season!!! :) 

Can well believe it about the timing - especially if you have a slightly longer cycle. I did testing x2 per day around ovulation and saw a weak surge turn into a really strong surge and then tail off. Whole surge took place over three days, but I know that it is possible to have a "fast surge" and miss a +opk. 

I've already learned so much since joining this forum :) :flower: Good luck to you too!!!


----------



## DebbieItaly

Hello everybody :)

I'm new here, this is my first post, so I'm not sure if i'm starting at the right place but this thread interests me very much. 

I'm 39 and have just come off the pill (which i have been on for about 2 years) in order to try to have a bub. 

I just finished taking the pill on tuesday night and started my period on Thursday. I understand this is an artificial period, and am just keeping my fingers crossed that i will hopefully start ovulating for real around 2 weeks from now. I've decided to start trying when this period finishes anyway.

I know its late to start preparing but my situation is a bit tricky. My ex is helping me have a baby and we've spent a lot of time talking about it. So now that he's starting to come around, i've only really been able to consider it might actually happen in the last week.

So today i went to the pharmacy and bought a vitamin supplement which contains the following:

Iron: 21 mg
Vitamin C: 75mg
Folic Acid: 200mcg
B12: 3mcg
Copper: 1mg

(this is an italian brand as i'm living in italy and its difficult to access american or australian products. Plus i cant purchase things online as i don't use credit).

It says on the bottle to take one tablet a day, but having seen other prescription based products and the amounts of iron and folic acid they have in them, i'm thinking of maybe taking 2 or 3 a day.

Does anyone have any input into those amounts that i listed?

Thanks in advance for any advice and i'm really happy to be a part of this forum. Good luck to everyone trying or waiting to try, its so exciting to be thinking about having a baby...and very surreal :) 

Much love, Debbie xox


----------



## Indigo77

Debbie....

Hi and welcome and good luck...

You will need more Folic Acid than that....at least 400 mgs, I take 800 mgs...but if you take more of what you have, you will be getting too much iron...I would just take 1 of what you have and add more Folic Acid...

Also, there are many women here that get pregnant on their first cycle off birth control pills.


----------



## readyformore

Honestly, I don't ever change much while ttc. 

The best things you can do to help yourself conceive are being at a normal BMI, eliminating smoking, drugs, and alcohol. . . and of course being in your early twenties (but, we can't change that, and I had infertility in my twenties anyway).

I don't do drugs, smoke, or drink alcohol.

Regardless of ttc status, I drink a lot of water, eat a healthy diet, take a multivitamin, and exercise vigorously for 30 minutes/3 days a week.

I could afford to loose 10 pounds, but I really don't think that's interfering with conception.

I eat out and have junk food at least twice a week (I wrote twice because it sounds good, but I'm certain it's more. Who would want to count that anyway, lol).

I drink 1-2 cans of coke a day, but I don't care for coffee or tea.

Without doing anything at all, I feel that my body is more well prepared than most other women that become pregnant or give birth (I'm an OB RN and see women on a daily basis that eat exclusively fast food, doritos, and coke and they pop babies out like a pez dispenser).

For the last 2 babies, I haven't needed to chart or use OPKs, just because my signs of ovulation are very obvious to me.

I am currently charting soley for the purpose of taking something with me to see my RE next month.

So, I don't do much. I just live my life normally (which is interesting to say because I am completely and totally obsessed with becoming pregnant).


----------



## NorthStar

I tried Asda's own make of Guafesnin last month, it tastes like vomit.


----------



## Indigo77

I like experimenting....

This cycle it's healthy diet, exercise, supplements and soy....

Next cycle I am going to try eating Big Macs and french fries, drinking margaritas, smoking cigarettes, and having all the cappuccinos and Pepsi I want...


----------



## NorthStar

Indigo77 said:


> I like experimenting....
> 
> This cycle it's healthy diet, exercise, supplements and soy....
> 
> Next cycle I am going to try eating Big Macs and french fries, drinking margaritas, smoking cigarettes, and having all the cappuccinos and Pepsi I want...

I'm wondering if you might o earlier on the soy Indigo....

Yeah bring on the unhealthy, bet that actually works LOL:wacko:


----------



## Suki73

Indigo77 said:


> I like experimenting....
> 
> This cycle it's healthy diet, exercise, supplements and soy....
> 
> Next cycle I am going to try eating Big Macs and french fries, drinking margaritas, smoking cigarettes, and having all the cappuccinos and Pepsi I want...

Lol, you know, it'll probably work, too. :haha:


----------



## Suki73

Hi Debbie:hi:

The minimum recommended amount of Folic Acid is 400mg, but I was told you can safely take more than that and actually a nurse recommended that I take more. 

Hope you have success ttc :)


----------



## Suki73

NorthStar said:


> I tried Asda's own make of Guafesnin last month, it tastes like vomit.

Do you find it makes any difference? I used Benylin but that had evomenthol in it also, taking it actually made me want to cough. :huh:


----------



## Indigo77

NorthStar said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> I like experimenting....
> 
> This cycle it's healthy diet, exercise, supplements and soy....
> 
> Next cycle I am going to try eating Big Macs and french fries, drinking margaritas, smoking cigarettes, and having all the cappuccinos and Pepsi I want...
> 
> I'm wondering if you might o earlier on the soy Indigo....
> 
> Yeah bring on the unhealthy, bet that actually works LOL:wacko:Click to expand...

I guess I should start testing early...The strange thing is....I am super horny...and I am usually not...not even around O time...I haven't felt like this in ages...I am googling if soy is an aphrodisiac (sp?)....


----------



## Desperado167

Suki73 said:


> Desperado - 3 stone, wow!! :) that's a serious health regime. Was it after all of that that you got the BFP?
> 
> Hope you're feeling a little better today, btw:hugs:
> 
> I notice you said you've been taking aspirin - are you aware that it is not recommended during pregnancy? I was wondering if your doc had recommended it pre-conception for some reason?

Yes the doc put me on it after my ninth miscarriage,also injected myself with clexane daily,was told I had sticky blood syndrome,yes I got my bfp after I lost the weight ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Suki73

readyformore said:


> (I'm an OB RN and see women on a daily basis that eat exclusively fast food, doritos, and coke and they pop babies out like a pez dispenser).
> 
> For the last 2 babies, I haven't needed to chart or use OPKs, just because my signs of ovulation are very obvious to me.
> 
> I am currently charting soley for the purpose of taking something with me to see my RE next month.
> 
> So, I don't do much. I just live my life normally (which is interesting to say because I am completely and totally obsessed with becoming pregnant).

Lol :haha: Are those women all about 22 though? They might find that lifestyle catches up with them in about 15 years... 

How long have you been ttc this time? 

I guess I'm one of those people who has to feel she is doing something - it helps me with the PMA. Plus, I've never tried to conceive before so have no idea what to expect.


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> I like experimenting....
> 
> This cycle it's healthy diet, exercise, supplements and soy....
> 
> Next cycle I am going to try eating Big Macs and french fries, drinking margaritas, smoking cigarettes, and having all the cappuccinos and Pepsi I want...

Sounds like a plan :haha::haha:


----------



## readyformore

Suki73 said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> (I'm an OB RN and see women on a daily basis that eat exclusively fast food, doritos, and coke and they pop babies out like a pez dispenser).
> 
> For the last 2 babies, I haven't needed to chart or use OPKs, just because my signs of ovulation are very obvious to me.
> 
> I am currently charting soley for the purpose of taking something with me to see my RE next month.
> 
> So, I don't do much. I just live my life normally (which is interesting to say because I am completely and totally obsessed with becoming pregnant).
> 
> Lol :haha: Are those women all about 22 though? They might find that lifestyle catches up with them in about 15 years...
> 
> How long have you been ttc this time?
> 
> I guess I'm one of those people who has to feel she is doing something - it helps me with the PMA. Plus, I've never tried to conceive before so have no idea what to expect.Click to expand...

13 cycles this time.
My PMA left about 7 cycles ago.

And yeah, I think you're right about the lifestyle catching up to them. One of them is a co-worker, and although I like her quite a bit, she's now easily 50 pounds heavier than when I met her 10 years ago!!!


----------



## NorthStar

Suki73 said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> I tried Asda's own make of Guafesnin last month, it tastes like vomit.
> 
> Do you find it makes any difference? I used Benylin but that had evomenthol in it also, taking it actually made me want to cough. :huh:Click to expand...

:shrug:I'm not sure, it definitely makes me snottier so I would imagine it must be making me more mucusy in the cervix as well:wacko: and I started EPO at the same time, so IDK.

This is only cycle 3 for me, and before I started TTC I was entirely (blissfully) oblivious to the existence of CM, so I can't say whether it makes any diff or not, becuase I don't have any data from before to compare it to.

Oooh Indigo, interesting side effect of the SI:blush:


----------



## velo

Thanks for the tip about guaifesnin, I had heard of it, but hearing quantitative results helps!

I've struggled with depression for a long time so my focus is on keeping that under control while trying to reduce what medication I am on. Doctors say that untreated depression is worse for TTC than antidepressants, so make sure you have a plan in place to deal with coming off the meds!

Taking a while to TTC has been good because it has made me more focussed on trying to improve my body (in hopes of TTC but its stuff that is good overall). Mostly in terms of what I eat, which was already pretty healthy, but I was getting much more specific. The caveat is though trying NOT to lose weight as my BMI is about 20, so I don't want to lose any or I would probably have trouble TTC. So I cut out the chocolate and red wine and I increase the exercise, and hey I start losing a few pounds I don't need to! (so I've added back chocolate to the diet :) )


----------



## velo

NorthStar said:


> I tried Asda's own make of Guafesnin last month, it tastes like vomit.

You can get Guafesnin in capsule format too...


----------



## Bubba3

Hi interesting thread. I too firmly believe timing is the real issue but that being in as good health as possible is important for me more so this time around at 36.
Ive cut out caffeine , not liked doing it but it was easier than I thought. This supports my bid to increase iron uptake. 
Not a big drinker but will still have a glass of wine if I feel like it. Living in a dry country has helped....until we move back to Oz ! 
My biggest area of change has been to increase my ferratin levels ( iron stores ). I'm now taking 200 mg of iron twice a day. 
I take a pregnancy multi vit. The last two months I've added royal jelly , also to aid iron up take.
I'm undecided about the cough medicine , it worries me a little so have steered clear. Instead to encourage ewcm I drink tons of grapefruit juice which I love , vit c helps and have really increased fluids.
I add linseeds to my breakfast and try to eat well.
I'm learning this cycle to relax more , after being so sad last af I decided I needed to chill with it all. I now only temp until I confirm o then stop. Chart watching os too stressful for me. I don't test early , again I find i don't trust the results and get heart broken at all the negative tests .
Good luck and huge dust all round


----------



## Suki73

velo said:


> Thanks for the tip about guaifesnin, I had heard of it, but hearing quantitative results helps!
> 
> I've struggled with depression for a long time so my focus is on keeping that under control while trying to reduce what medication I am on. Doctors say that untreated depression is worse for TTC than antidepressants, so make sure you have a plan in place to deal with coming off the meds!
> 
> Taking a while to TTC has been good because it has made me more focussed on trying to improve my body (in hopes of TTC but its stuff that is good overall). Mostly in terms of what I eat, which was already pretty healthy, but I was getting much more specific. The caveat is though trying NOT to lose weight as my BMI is about 20, so I don't want to lose any or I would probably have trouble TTC. So I cut out the chocolate and red wine and I increase the exercise, and hey I start losing a few pounds I don't need to! (so I've added back chocolate to the diet :) )

Velo, I'm worried about coming off meds too. I have made 2 or 3 attempts to come off them over the past five years or so and each time the return of symptoms has made me go back to my maintenance dose. I agree about untreated depression/anxiety being worse for ttc - stress is one of the biggest factors in failing to conceive for a lot of people, I'm convinced. And stress hormones are arguably as harmful to a foetus as anti-D meds. It really is a question of taking it slowly and doing whatever you can to avoid depression recurring. I find exercise works wonders, it's like taking a happy pill :) But I have to overcome my natural laziness first. 

My BMI is about 19.5 - 20 too and have suffered with underweight in the past, which really adversely affects fertility. My BMI has dropped to about 16.5 on occasion (directly linked to depressive episodes). I also had an ED in my late teens which caused my periods to stop completely for about a year. Thankfully I recovered completely from that, but I occasionally wonder whether it has had any lasting effects on my reproductive system. 

I feel well at my current weight, however, and I know I'm eating enough good stuff. It is slightly alarming how much weight I lose when I stop tippling, it really makes me feel I've been overdoing it :blush::drunk:

Chocolate is another matter though :winkwink:


----------



## Suki73

Bubba3 said:


> Hi interesting thread. I too firmly believe timing is the real issue but that being in as good health as possible is important for me more so this time around at 36.
> Ive cut out caffeine , not liked doing it but it was easier than I thought. This supports my bid to increase iron uptake.
> Not a big drinker but will still have a glass of wine if I feel like it. Living in a dry country has helped....until we move back to Oz !
> My biggest area of change has been to increase my ferratin levels ( iron stores ). I'm now taking 200 mg of iron twice a day.
> I take a pregnancy multi vit. The last two months I've added royal jelly , also to aid iron up take.
> I'm undecided about the cough medicine , it worries me a little so have steered clear. Instead to encourage ewcm I drink tons of grapefruit juice which I love , vit c helps and have really increased fluids.
> I add linseeds to my breakfast and try to eat well.
> I'm learning this cycle to relax more , after being so sad last af I decided I needed to chill with it all. I now only temp until I confirm o then stop. Chart watching os too stressful for me. I don't test early , again I find i don't trust the results and get heart broken at all the negative tests .
> Good luck and huge dust all round

My preconception tab has iron in it, I'm not a big red meat eater so this is something I have to keep an eye on too. 

I'm thinking of adding royal jelly too; strangely enough I've had a little difficulty finding any in health food shops and I'm unsure what a good brand is. My brother keeps bees so I might ask him if he can get me some :haha:
What brand have you been using Bubba? 

:hugs: about the stress. How long have you been ttc altogether? It's almost like you have to look at it, post BD, out of the corner of your eye. Which for something so urgent and important is really, really difficult. I'm WTT at the moment (will probably start ttc in October), but I know it'll be a struggle for me to avoid symptom spotting and worrying...


:dust:


----------



## Bubba3

Hi Suki:flower: 
We've been ttc for a year. However we have two wee girls that i fell very quickly soI was pretty casual about it all . Which has bitten me on the arse , but the last few months I'm monitoring things which is great in figuring out a few fundamental mistakes ie I o a lot earlier than I realized but the down side is you become a bit obsessed and stressy even when trying not to be! Now I feel guilty for taking it all for granted , and being a little naive or arrogant about the whole thing. It's given me a who'd new respect for all that go through this. This will complete us , it's also sorted any niggling doubts I had. Hubby was always slightly more desperate for another. 
Good luck to you , I've learnt heaps here:hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

velo said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> I tried Asda's own make of Guafesnin last month, it tastes like vomit.
> 
> You can get Guafesnin in capsule format too...Click to expand...

Ok thanks well I'll definitely go looking for it once I finish this bottle of puke syrup:thumbup:

I only take it for about 5 days and it costs next to nothing so I'm giving it a go, I might try a month without it and see if I notice the difference.

Grapefruit is my least favourite fruit in the world, I don't think I could choke down any grapefruit juice.

Velo, Suki, are you actually receiving counselling for your depression as well as medication?


----------



## Suki73

Bubba3 said:


> Hi Suki:flower:
> We've been ttc for a year. However we have two wee girls that i fell very quickly soI was pretty casual about it all . Which has bitten me on the arse , but the last few months I'm monitoring things which is great in figuring out a few fundamental mistakes ie I o a lot earlier than I realized but the down side is you become a bit obsessed and stressy even when trying not to be! Now I feel guilty for taking it all for granted , and being a little naive or arrogant about the whole thing. It's given me a who'd new respect for all that go through this. This will complete us , it's also sorted any niggling doubts I had. Hubby was always slightly more desperate for another.
> Good luck to you , I've learnt heaps here:hugs:

I know, I read some of the stuff on here and have such admiration for these women. The really crazy-making thing is the whole process is so mysterious :shrug: 

Charting for the first time this month has been a revelation for me - I was always vaguely aware of ovulating but never paid a lot of attention to it - turns out I ovulate later than I thought (CD19 or 20) and my cycles are slightly long. Exactly the same as my mum actually, and she's also been really supportive. My OH is also keener on ttc than I have been - up to now!!! lol, I've overtaken him lately. 

Don't think you need to feel guilty for taking fertility for granted - so many people do, especially when you're young and paranoid and trying to do everything to avoid it lol :haha:


----------



## Suki73

NorthStar said:


> velo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> I tried Asda's own make of Guafesnin last month, it tastes like vomit.
> 
> You can get Guafesnin in capsule format too...Click to expand...
> 
> Ok thanks well I'll definitely go looking for it once I finish this bottle of puke syrup:thumbup:
> 
> I only take it for about 5 days and it costs next to nothing so I'm giving it a go, I might try a month without it and see if I notice the difference.
> 
> Grapefruit is my least favourite fruit in the world, I don't think I could choke down any grapefruit juice.
> 
> Velo, Suki, are you actually receiving counselling for your depression as well as medication?Click to expand...

I read about grapefruit increasing the levels of circulating estrogens and don't want to to anything to increase them in my body because of the potential health risks (although first time pregnancy brings its own long term risks at this age, unfortunately :() . Here's a link: https://www.livestrong.com/article/108077-estrogen-grapefruit/

It can also have interactions with drugs. I do think soy isoflavones and grapefruit are potentially very powerful, to pharmacological levels. 

I'm not having counselling and am trying to manage coming off the drugs myself. I had a very bad time about six years ago on the breakup of an abusive relationship, which is when I was put back on the anti-depressants. But things have improved a lot for me since I cut contact with my abusive ex and fx'd they stay that way. My bad depressions are almost always reactive rather than coming out of nowhere.


----------



## Elodie

Thanks Suki - interesting thread! I'm new to this game but know I have to start looking after myself, and this has given me a bit of inspiration. Watching the 'Tour de France' unfortunately doesn't qualify as exercise...

I've got a stressful job too (number-cruncher also) and it is hard not to get stressed out at work because there are always deadlines and millions of things going on at once that I have to juggle. I reckon that the stress is the worst - as many people have said here, there are plenty of people who get pregnant with less than ideal lifestyles.

So, this is what I'm doing:

Taking 400mg Folic acid per day
Taking a multivitamin for women (may change to the 'pregnancy' one - but I HATE anything labelled as such, as I'm afraid of anyone seeing the packet and knowing what I'm up to!)
Trying to cut down drinking (difficult as is a real crutch to deal with the stress unfortunately)
Stopping smoking - I only smoke a few a day but it needs to GO
Drinking loads of water
Cutting out coffee (I don't even LIKE it but it's become such a habit)
Trying to eat more fruit and veg (not into junk food at all)
Exercising more regularly
Plus I'm taking my temp daily and may get some ovulation kits to start tracking my cycle and getting a clue of what's going on in this body of mine!
Good luck everyone and let's all take care of our bodies.


----------



## aliss

Strength training is very important. Yes, cardio (ie jogging, swimming) is important, but so is a proper weights routine (or at least body weight routine). Squats, planks, pushups, lunges. I had a very long, difficult labour and delivery, and I swear that consistent strength training really made a massive difference. The OBGYN said that a woman with any less strength/endurance would have had a C-section. Remember that pregnancy is the long journey but think of labour as "the big event" at the end - it is very important to be in the best shape for that.

And of course, 35+, you should take into consideration that muscle decreases as we age and the risk for osteoporosis starts to rise, so strength training doubles for both pregnancy and to keep us in tip top shape as we get older. I am far more fit now than I was at 20!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

In my case:

Sex, drugs (Tamoxifen), and rock n roll! :happydance:


----------



## Suki73

Elodie said:


> Thanks Suki - interesting thread! I'm new to this game but know I have to start looking after myself, and this has given me a bit of inspiration. Watching the 'Tour de France' unfortunately doesn't qualify as exercise...
> 
> I've got a stressful job too (number-cruncher also) and it is hard not to get stressed out at work because there are always deadlines and millions of things going on at once that I have to juggle. I reckon that the stress is the worst - as many people have said here, there are plenty of people who get pregnant with less than ideal lifestyles.
> 
> So, this is what I'm doing:
> 
> Taking 400mg Folic acid per day
> Taking a multivitamin for women (may change to the 'pregnancy' one - but I HATE anything labelled as such, as I'm afraid of anyone seeing the packet and knowing what I'm up to!)
> Trying to cut down drinking (difficult as is a real crutch to deal with the stress unfortunately)
> Stopping smoking - I only smoke a few a day but it needs to GO
> Drinking loads of water
> Cutting out coffee (I don't even LIKE it but it's become such a habit)
> Trying to eat more fruit and veg (not into junk food at all)
> Exercising more regularly
> Plus I'm taking my temp daily and may get some ovulation kits to start tracking my cycle and getting a clue of what's going on in this body of mine!
> Good luck everyone and let's all take care of our bodies.

Hi Elodie:hi:

I read what you said on your other thread about your work environment and colleagues being into going out and getting drunk still. Lol - I know all about that. I've worked in a hard-working, hard-drinking job for a while now. Lots of coffee and lots of booze after working hours. 

It can be hard to back away a bit from that. 

Lol, I wish preconception vitamins were more discreetly labeled too. My box has a big egg and sperm on it and a smug-looking woman stroking her enormous belly :wacko: 

The temping and opk's give you a real insight into your body. Timing is EVERYTHING :dust: Good luck!


----------



## Suki73

aliss said:


> Strength training is very important. Yes, cardio (ie jogging, swimming) is important, but so is a proper weights routine (or at least body weight routine). Squats, planks, pushups, lunges. I had a very long, difficult labour and delivery, and I swear that consistent strength training really made a massive difference. The OBGYN said that a woman with any less strength/endurance would have had a C-section. Remember that pregnancy is the long journey but think of labour as "the big event" at the end - it is very important to be in the best shape for that.
> 
> And of course, 35+, you should take into consideration that muscle decreases as we age and the risk for osteoporosis starts to rise, so strength training doubles for both pregnancy and to keep us in tip top shape as we get older. I am far more fit now than I was at 20!!!

I find weights a bit scary - anything beyond my 10lb dumbbells :) But bodyweight stuff is more manageable. I did a military style fitness course for about 4 months earlier this year, really intense interval training using a lot of those techniques, and I really should try and use some of that stuff again. Problem is it tends to be all or nothing with me. :haha:

I know someone my age who recently breezed through her first pregnancy and labour. She has always been a really fit and healthy girl and I honestly think that has a lot to do with it.


----------



## Desperado167

Suki I think if u are doing some exercise every day it really helps strengthen your body and it is also great for your well being,am so glad u got rid of your ex and feel much better now,that must have been so difficult for u Hun,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Suki73

Desperado167 said:


> Suki I think if u are doing some exercise every day it really helps strengthen your body and it is also great for your well being,am so glad u got rid of your ex and feel much better now,that must have been so difficult for u Hun,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thanks sweetie :hugs: yes, it was sometimes difficult to believe there was light at the end of the tunnel. But there was :)


----------



## Desperado167

Suki73 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Suki I think if u are doing some exercise every day it really helps strengthen your body and it is also great for your well being,am so glad u got rid of your ex and feel much better now,that must have been so difficult for u Hun,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Thanks sweetie :hugs: yes, it was sometimes difficult to believe there was light at the end of the tunnel. But there was :)Click to expand...

:hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2:


----------



## 73pink

Such an interesting thread.

Last time I was TTC i gave up the booze, smoking, caffine, did vitamins, opk, preseed etc
Was fitter, thinner and younger!!!

This time, as we have only just decided to try and we were NEVER expecting to try again I have done bugger all but you Ladies have certainly made me think about what I need to do!


----------



## crystal443

I take Prenatals, Folic acid, B12 injections, EPO, Maca, quit smaoking about a year and a half ago, I do have caffiene:blush: It is evil...however I can't seem to wean my self off:wacko: I don't drink and we try to eat as healthy as possible..that's about all really..Hubby is on a low dose of Effexor, he had anxiety from his job about 5 years ago and ended up going on them but his doctor told him to stay on the low dose and wean off once we get pregnant. That was two years ago:rofl: so he'll wean off at some point:thumbup:


----------



## Suki73

crystal443 said:


> I take Prenatals, Folic acid, B12 injections, EPO, Maca, quit smaoking about a year and a half ago, I do have caffiene:blush: It is evil...however I can't seem to wean my self off:wacko: I don't drink and we try to eat as healthy as possible..that's about all really..Hubby is on a low dose of Effexor, he had anxiety from his job about 5 years ago and ended up going on them but his doctor told him to stay on the low dose and wean off once we get pregnant. That was two years ago:rofl: so he'll wean off at some point:thumbup:

Hi Cyrstal, I've been hearing about Maca, what is it?? 

:happydance: Props to you for giving up the ciggies!!! 

Coffee is the worst - I love everything about it, the smell, the taste, the effects, the ritual, the paraphernalia (I have about 4 different coffee pots). I really am like a junkie. But I haven't had a cup since Friday, and counting... 

I don't think your husband being on Effexor should make any difference - as far as I'm aware it has no effect on sperm production, it's more to do with the uterine environment and the developing foetus being exposed to it over time. If the Effexor works for your husband he's probably better off on them. I'm not one of these people who thinks SSRI's are a bad thing; they've done wonders for me in the past, really improved my coping and quality of life. My OH is on St. John's Wort and he finds that very effective at dealing with mild anxiety. You can't combine them though, it's one or t'other.


----------



## velo

NorthStar said:


> Velo, Suki, are you actually receiving counselling for your depression as well as medication?

I am seeing a psychiatrist about once a month for CBT (cognitive behaviour therapy) Thanks for the reminder I should call and see if he is doing appts again - recently he was in an accident so he cancelled indefinitely.


----------



## velo

Suki73 said:


> Velo, I'm worried about coming off meds too. I have made 2 or 3 attempts to come off them over the past five years or so and each time the return of symptoms has made me go back to my maintenance dose. I agree about untreated depression/anxiety being worse for ttc - stress is one of the biggest factors in failing to conceive for a lot of people, I'm convinced. And stress hormones are arguably as harmful to a foetus as anti-D meds. It really is a question of taking it slowly and doing whatever you can to avoid depression recurring. I find exercise works wonders, it's like taking a happy pill :) But I have to overcome my natural laziness first.
> 
> My BMI is about 19.5 - 20 too and have suffered with underweight in the past, which really adversely affects fertility. My BMI has dropped to about 16.5 on occasion (directly linked to depressive episodes). I also had an ED in my late teens which caused my periods to stop completely for about a year. Thankfully I recovered completely from that, but I occasionally wonder whether it has had any lasting effects on my reproductive system.
> 
> I feel well at my current weight, however, and I know I'm eating enough good stuff. It is slightly alarming how much weight I lose when I stop tippling, it really makes me feel I've been overdoing it :blush::drunk:
> 
> Chocolate is another matter though :winkwink:

Hi Suki,
I had come off meds entirely before starting TTC and I had a relapse not long afterwards. I don't think the stress of TTC helped any on that :) Yes exercise is a good happy pill but yes there's the overcoming inertia - and you usually have to do it before it sets in too bad, then there's no overcoming the laziness. It helps now that its summer and nice weather for outdoor activities. 

I've become too thin during depressive episodes too, but when I was single. Now my hubbie makes sure to feed me well. For me its more that I don't feel like preparing food for myself when depressed but if you put it in front of me I'll eat it :)

Let me know what you are doing to try to get off the meds successfully. I am focussing on eating lots of fresh fruit and veg (as much organic as I can - I feel I am sensitive to pesticides, food additives, etc.), trying to get regular exercise, getting b12 injections (they seem to help a bit), my GP gave me some homeopathic remedy that is supposed to help, going for CBT, trying to learn how to meditate, doing yoga, and getting acupuncture (I find it has immediate feel good benefits but seems to not last as long as I would like) - but reading books on acupressure so I can do something myself when I am tense. I'm reading a good book now Full Catastrophe Living that uses a mindfulness meditation approach to dealing with life's stresses. 

I find winter when its grey and rainy the worst - so I think this year I'll try a SAD full spectrum light.


----------



## NorthStar

velo said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Velo, Suki, are you actually receiving counselling for your depression as well as medication?
> 
> I am seeing a psychiatrist about once a month for CBT (cognitive behaviour therapy) Thanks for the reminder I should call and see if he is doing appts again - recently he was in an accident so he cancelled indefinitely.Click to expand...

No worries, was a bit concerned that Suki's doc has been writing her a script for anti-depressants for 6 years without referring to anyone to treat the actual cause for the depression, anti-depressants are great but they are not supposed to be the sole answer.


----------



## radiochic

Hi ladies! I'm new here and so grateful this site exists! I'm 38-my husband is 36 & we just got married this past Valentine's day. Neither of us has been married before, no kids. I've never been pregnant-never tried to be before. I've been on the pill since I was 19-as I'm allergic to asprin/ibuprofen and my cramps used to be unbearable before & my period was all over the place. Since I'll be 39 in Sept-I've basically been on the thing 20 years...so I don't even know what to expect coming off of it. This Sunday is the last of the pack & we're gonna hope for the best after that!

I had no idea what to do to 'prepare' except try to ween myself off of caffeine. I only have 1 cup of coffee a day-but maybe 3 diet cokes. Is it ok to just have the one cup of coffee? I've tried to totally quit-but the migraine headaches are blinding-even without having tons of caffeine in a day.

When I asked my Dr. what vitamins to take because I'd heard Folic Acid was good, she said "Just a multi-vitamin." That just doesn't seem enough... I saw people here say they take that-are there any side effects? Does your Doc recommend that? And I saw some ladies talk about a B vitamin too? And what is Guaifenesin? Sorry to be so clueless, but I appreciate your help/advice SO much! :)


----------



## NorthStar

radiochic said:


> Hi ladies! I'm new here and so grateful this site exists! I'm 38-my husband is 36 & we just got married this past Valentine's day. Neither of us has been married before, no kids. I've never been pregnant-never tried to be before. I've been on the pill since I was 19-as I'm allergic to asprin/ibuprofen and my cramps used to be unbearable before & my period was all over the place. Since I'll be 39 in Sept-I've basically been on the thing 20 years...so I don't even know what to expect coming off of it. This Sunday is the last of the pack & we're gonna hope for the best after that!
> 
> I had no idea what to do to 'prepare' except try to ween myself off of caffeine. I only have 1 cup of coffee a day-but maybe 3 diet cokes. Is it ok to just have the one cup of coffee? I've tried to totally quit-but the migraine headaches are blinding-even without having tons of caffeine in a day.
> 
> When I asked my Dr. what vitamins to take because I'd heard Folic Acid was good, she said "Just a multi-vitamin." That just doesn't seem enough... I saw people here say they take that-are there any side effects? Does your Doc recommend that? And I saw some ladies talk about a B vitamin too? And what is Guaifenesin? Sorry to be so clueless, but I appreciate your help/advice SO much! :)

The jury is still out on caffeine, there is less than compelling evidence, so I'm sure your one cup of coffee a day should be fine, not sure about diet coke as I'd never drink the stuff (shudder) there are certainly worries about the artificial sweeteners used not just for those TTC but general health. 

Guafenesin is cough syrup, which also thins your cervical mucus.

A simple multi vitamin would probably be fine, we just all like to increase our odds LOL, main thing is folic acid supplement which you should start taking 3 months before TTC and keep taking once pregnant. It costs next to nothing and you can buy it in the supermarket.


----------



## radiochic

NorthStar-Thanks so much for the info! Totally irritates me that I asked my OBGYN 6 months ago about folic acid & she said 'not to worry about it' and that it wasn't necessary and here you are saying women should take it 3 months before TTC! I thought so-but what did I know? I'll start today & hope it will do whatever it's supposed to do.

I already told my hubby that I am cutting out Equal as of next week. I'm weening off of that now because I'm like a lab rat with that crap. I use it in iced tea, coffee, etc. and I will not have anything with artificial sweeteners while TTC. I should have stopped it long ago, but it's the only 'bad' thing I really do to myself. I go to the gym 5 days a week & I am pretty healthy in general. Hoping for the best!


----------



## NorthStar

I like your avator radiochic, what a cute little dog.

We talk about our doggies a lot on this forum ha ha.

I'm totally shocked and stunned that your OBGYN didn't tell you start folic acid before TTC, that is really pretty bad, as it's one simple pill that can make a huge difference to your babies health. Anything else you put on top of that is an optional extra, unless you've got a particular medical condition which needs additional resources to manage.

Have a trawl through some of the recent threads there is tons of info on the forum and in particular in 35+ there are lots of really great women who are also very well educated and there is some great info on here.


----------



## radiochic

That's so funny because I meant to write you how cute your doggie is! Thanks for the info..I'm happy I found this site. :)


----------



## velo

radiochic said:


> Hi ladies! I'm new here and so grateful this site exists! I'm 38-my husband is 36 & we just got married this past Valentine's day. Neither of us has been married before, no kids. I've never been pregnant-never tried to be before. I've been on the pill since I was 19-as I'm allergic to asprin/ibuprofen and my cramps used to be unbearable before & my period was all over the place. Since I'll be 39 in Sept-I've basically been on the thing 20 years...so I don't even know what to expect coming off of it. This Sunday is the last of the pack & we're gonna hope for the best after that!
> 
> I had no idea what to do to 'prepare' except try to ween myself off of caffeine. I only have 1 cup of coffee a day-but maybe 3 diet cokes. Is it ok to just have the one cup of coffee? I've tried to totally quit-but the migraine headaches are blinding-even without having tons of caffeine in a day.
> 
> When I asked my Dr. what vitamins to take because I'd heard Folic Acid was good, she said "Just a multi-vitamin." That just doesn't seem enough... I saw people here say they take that-are there any side effects? Does your Doc recommend that? And I saw some ladies talk about a B vitamin too? And what is Guaifenesin? Sorry to be so clueless, but I appreciate your help/advice SO much! :)

Hi and welcome! My first cycle coming off the pill (Though I had only been on it less than 2 years), I charted to see when ovulation came back, so you might find that helpful.

If you specifically get a prenatal vitamin it will contain enough folic acid. That's what I am taking. You might notice side effects from the iron depending on how much the particular brand you get has - some find it leads to constipation, but the prenatals I bought I notice no side effects whatsoever. Some women are taking a B vitamin that have a short luteal phase - once you chart a few months you'll see how long your luteal phase is. Guaifenesin (aka Mucinex) is an ingredient in Robitussin cough syrup. It thins mucus in the body so it can also thin cervical mucus. Some women find it helpful that don't have much if any egg white cervical mucus (the stuff that's really stretchy). The pill can dry it up and its important for carrying the sperm. I would monitor a few cycles first before deciding to try anything.

I'd say if you are going to keep one of the coffee or the diet coke, keep the coffee. Both aspartame and the acidic of soda are extra whammys other than caffeine for TTC. One coffee a day should be fine for TTC and for being pregnant for that matter. But some women are more sensitive to caffeine and find it best to cut out entirely.


----------



## Indigo77

Agree with everything Velo wrote.....


----------



## Indigo77

NS & RC.....both your pups are ADORABLE....:awww:

NS.....did u find your next pup?


----------



## Suki73

radiochic said:


> NorthStar-Thanks so much for the info! Totally irritates me that I asked my OBGYN 6 months ago about folic acid & she said 'not to worry about it' and that it wasn't necessary and here you are saying women should take it 3 months before TTC! I thought so-but what did I know? I'll start today & hope it will do whatever it's supposed to do.
> 
> I already told my hubby that I am cutting out Equal as of next week. I'm weening off of that now because I'm like a lab rat with that crap. I use it in iced tea, coffee, etc. and I will not have anything with artificial sweeteners while TTC. I should have stopped it long ago, but it's the only 'bad' thing I really do to myself. I go to the gym 5 days a week & I am pretty healthy in general. Hoping for the best!

:hi: Hi Radiochic and welcome! 

I'm with Northstar in being shocked at your OBGYN not telling you about the importance of folic acid. Wtf?!? :shrug: I saw a women's health nurse a while ago and she couldn't stress enough to me the importance of ensuring your body has an optimum amount of this vit from way before you conceive!! The standard recommended basic dose is 400mcg a day, but there's no harm in taking 800mcg. This vitamin is involved in protecting the devloping neural tube of the baby - it makes a massive difference in the avoidance of spina bifida. 

Quitting carbonated drinks is advisable for general overall health anyway; apart from the caffeine in coke, they contain phosphorus which can deplete calcium from your body, and obviously if you're building your baby's bones as well as maintaining your own you'll need plenty of that. 

As the other ladies wrote, guaifenesin is an ingredient in cough syrup. Sometimes it's mixed with other ingredients; sometimes it's the sole ingredient. It's best to look for the latter type. Somebody told me on here (I think it was Natsby or Velo) that the pill can dry up the cervical crypts which are responsible for the production of fertile ("egg white") mucus. I noticed a big difference when I used it this month, but that's not exactly scientific proof lol. I'm going to continue taking it in the days leading up to ov in future cycles, just to see if there's a continued improvement. Guaifenesin is a product of the guaiac tree which has been used in traditional societies as a fertility enhancer (and a treatment for syphilis!!!). 

I'm in pretty much the same boat as you - never been pregnant in my life, never tried, and I'm 38. So here's wishing for lots of luck for us both :dust:


----------



## Suki73

NorthStar said:


> velo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Velo, Suki, are you actually receiving counselling for your depression as well as medication?
> 
> I am seeing a psychiatrist about once a month for CBT (cognitive behaviour therapy) Thanks for the reminder I should call and see if he is doing appts again - recently he was in an accident so he cancelled indefinitely.Click to expand...
> 
> No worries, was a bit concerned that Suki's doc has been writing her a script for anti-depressants for 6 years without referring to anyone to treat the actual cause for the depression, anti-depressants are great but they are not supposed to be the sole answer.Click to expand...

My GP is very traditional and he's a definite convert to the brave new world of SSRI's. He does make me have liver, kidney and other tests every couple of years, but other than that he just keeps writin' those scripts! 

I'm already having some of the less pleasing withdrawals: increased anxiety, 'head zaps', dizziness, slight weepiness, but I'm determined to stick it out this time. Tbh, while there are many benefits to the meds, there are also disadvantages like increased emotional detachment, blunted emotional response etc.


----------



## dachsundmom

Suki- I don't mean to jump in, but I am always curious about this stuff...was flat affect (detachment, blunted emotions) noticeable on even a very low dose?


----------



## NorthStar

Indigo77 said:


> NS & RC.....both your pups are ADORABLE....:awww:
> 
> NS.....did u find your next pup?

I'm looking out for a rescue dog, as tempted as I am by supercute pups everywhere, two of my last dogs were rescue plus I did fostering so I think I'm going to practice what I preach, well that is the plan.

OH reckons we should wait and see what happens with potential baby, whereas I grew up with dogs and it wouldn't bother me to ahve a dog and a baby at the same time.

I might do some fostering though, just to keep my hand in as it were.


----------



## Suki73

dachsundmom said:


> Suki- I don't mean to jump in, but I am always curious about this stuff...was flat affect (detachment, blunted emotions) noticeable on even a very low dose?

It's noticeable on the therapeutic dose, which for me is 20mg daily. On 10mg I am a bit more emotionally reactive, empathetic, quick to tears etc., together with the downside of all that, which is increased anxiety, and an inclination to pessimism, lol. It's a bit like being wrapped in cotton wool, it muffles your emotions and protects you from them. On a zero dose I will no doubt revert to my basket-case ways, lol. 

I am involved in creative work, and to be honest I find that 20mg has a huge effect on that. I realised that there is often an emotional spur to that kind of work and when I'm on the full dose I often don't feel inclined to 'go there.' SSRI's are also known to strongly affect dream sleep, so much so that neuroscientists consider them a disqualification for participating in sleep studies. If you consider there is a link between dreaming and creative work, which I do, it kind of adds up...


----------



## dachsundmom

Suki, you sound like a closet Freudian, lol.


----------



## Suki73

dachsundmom said:


> Suki, you sound like a closet Freudian, lol.

God, I do :wacko:

It's like being a lapsed Catholic; your foot's in the door... :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Suki73 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Suki, you sound like a closet Freudian, lol.
> 
> God, I do :wacko:
> 
> It's like being a lapsed Catholic; your foot's in the door... :haha:Click to expand...

Well, since I'm one of those too...I totally get it, lol. :wacko:


----------



## Suki73

NorthStar said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> NS & RC.....both your pups are ADORABLE....:awww:
> 
> NS.....did u find your next pup?
> 
> I'm looking out for a rescue dog, as tempted as I am by supercute pups everywhere, two of my last dogs were rescue plus I did fostering so I think I'm going to practice what I preach, well that is the plan.
> 
> OH reckons we should wait and see what happens with potential baby, whereas I grew up with dogs and it wouldn't bother me to ahve a dog and a baby at the same time.
> 
> I might do some fostering though, just to keep my hand in as it were.Click to expand...


So jealous. I want a dog. :cry:

Specifically I want a poodle lab cross. My OH won't hear of it though, so it'll be yet more cats for us...


----------



## NorthStar

You'd probably get a rescue labradoodle if you went looking, a lot of them get dumped as adolescents, as they tend to be massive and overly bouncy for a lot of people, I've fostered one, but if your OH is a beginner dog owner I wouldn't recommend this type of dog - maybe you could just get a really massive cat instead?


----------



## Suki73

NorthStar said:


> You'd probably get a rescue labradoodle if you went looking, a lot of them get dumped as adolescents, as they tend to be massive and overly bouncy for a lot of people, I've fostered one, but if your OH is a beginner dog owner I wouldn't recommend this type of dog - maybe you could just get a really massive cat instead?

Massive cat lol, I can just pretend it's a dog. Although tbh I've known some cats who behave *exactly* like dogs. Either way it'll be a rescue animal.

It's Friday night and I feel like necking a bottle of wine and a vat of crisps after a really busy week at work. "Preparing your Body" is not always easy...:wacko:


----------



## NorthStar

LOL, Suki check out my EPO thread, I've just done 2 cycles on it..cutting it right back on cycle 3 and any more LP side effects it's going in the bin!


----------



## Suki73

NorthStar said:


> LOL, Suki check out my EPO thread, I've just done 2 cycles on it..cutting it right back on cycle 3 and any more LP side effects it's going in the bin!

Just replied on your thread. I agree with the other ladies that what suits one body doesn't suit everybody! It's alarming that it can affect your cycle THAT powerfully!!!!

BTW have you, or has anyone else on here been using Royal Jelly? It's a measure of my desperation that I've spent ages googling "improving egg quality" and Dr. Google seems to be recommending it highly. :wacko: I'm already taking a preconception vit, but hey, I'll try anything. 

At the moment I am crippled with AF pain :cry: but glad to finish my first full cycle of charting confirming cycle of 32 days with ov on day 19 and 13 day LP. Just WISH we were in a position to TTC right away. :(


----------



## NorthStar

I have just liberally applied a conditioner allegedly containing royal jelly to my hair but have never tried eating it, no. But then before TTC I didn't take any supplements at all, ever, so I'm not really that well educated on this stuff (Macwooly is though!).

I have heard from ladies doing IVF on other threads that they were reccomended to up their protein intake when TTC so I'm eating more red meat than usual, which is okay actually, I don't mind that.

I'm back at the gym, which is more for general health and to distract me from obsessing about TTC, it's particularly hard for me since my OH is away half the time, so I think it's a good thing to be doing.


----------



## Suki73

NorthStar said:


> I have just liberally applied a conditioner allegedly containing royal jelly to my hair but have never tried eating it, no. But then before TTC I didn't take any supplements at all, ever, so I'm not really that well educated on this stuff (Macwooly is though!).
> 
> I have heard from ladies doing IVF on other threads that they were reccomended to up their protein intake when TTC so I'm eating more red meat than usual, which is okay actually, I don't mind that.
> 
> I'm back at the gym, which is more for general health and to distract me from obsessing about TTC, it's particularly hard for me since my OH is away half the time, so I think it's a good thing to be doing.

That's tough about your OH. My OH and had a long-distance thang and it can be difficult!!! Gym is a great idea. I am feeling disgustingly AF-ish and fat at the moment but I find exercise really effective in all sorts of positive ways too - I really think it has an effect on balancing hormones too, in moderation of course, and it's a fantastic mood booster. Agree about the protein too, especially when you're exercising. 

I'm a bit sceptical about the royal jelly to be honest - but I'm trying it and we'll see what happens...


----------



## NorthStar

Ironically the EPO made my AF a lot less painful, so I'm willing to risk a few days worth of it this cycle, for sure I feel less like blubbing/scarfing down the Ben & Jerry's. 

Let us know how you get on with the royal jelly, have you considered upping the proteins as well?


----------



## dachsundmom

Northstar- do you know if it is recommended that men up the protein for sperm quality?


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> Northstar- do you know if it is recommended that men up the protein for sperm quality?

Yes it is also recommended for men TTC that they up their protein intake, I have had no arguments from OH about this as he likes his red meat so is very happy to tuck into steak, roast, and cheeseburgers, lasagnes etc.


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Northstar- do you know if it is recommended that men up the protein for sperm quality?
> 
> Yes it is also recommended for men TTC that they up their protein intake, I have had no arguments from OH about this as he likes his red meat so is very happy to tuck into steak, roast, and cheeseburgers, lasagnes etc.Click to expand...

My DH has wanted to go back on the Atkins diet (Fatkins) and I have been saying no bc I think it's horrible in the long-term. But, I might be able to have him on a version of it and we both win, lol.


----------



## NorthStar

Well I still serve up the meat, but it comes on a plate with vegetables which he has to eat like it or not, so that's a winner for both of us.


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> Well I still serve up the meat, but it comes on a plate with vegetables which he has to eat like it or not, so that's a winner for both of us.

:haha::haha:Is your OH conscious of his diet when he is travelling?


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Well I still serve up the meat, but it comes on a plate with vegetables which he has to eat like it or not, so that's a winner for both of us.
> 
> :haha::haha:Is your OH conscious of his diet when he is travelling?Click to expand...

God no, I wouldn't be at all surprised if he lived on cheese sandwiches and chocolate biscuits the whole time he is away with work, when we first got together 2 years ago he lived on takeaways his whole 2 weeks off :growlmad::growlmad:

All I can do is pile the good stuff into him when he's home ha ha ha, so he is healthy HALF the time, we live in Scotland so that is still healthier than the average Scottish male.:dohh:


----------



## dachsundmom

This might sound stupid...but is fresh produce not popular in Scotland? Lol.

I also saw a program on TV and it said that most of your fish/seafood is exported, even though what you guys harvest there is of very good quality.


----------



## NorthStar

Well Scotland is famous (infamous) for it's crap diet, and dying young, some parts of the country only have a life expectancy of 62 years for men which is the lowest in Europe so I'm only half joking about this stuff.

Most of the good seafood gets exported straight to the Continent but if you know where to look it is possible to still eat nice fresh food here, it is just more of an effort (and more expensive) than eating crap.


----------



## Suki73

NorthStar said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Well I still serve up the meat, but it comes on a plate with vegetables which he has to eat like it or not, so that's a winner for both of us.
> 
> :haha::haha:Is your OH conscious of his diet when he is travelling?Click to expand...
> 
> God no, I wouldn't be at all surprised if he lived on cheese sandwiches and chocolate biscuits the whole time he is away with work, when we first got together 2 years ago he lived on takeaways his whole 2 weeks off :growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> All I can do is pile the good stuff into him when he's home ha ha ha, so he is healthy HALF the time, we live in Scotland so that is still healthier than the average Scottish male.:dohh:Click to expand...

My OH is rather too fond of processed stuff and microwave meals :wacko: He also has a resistance to anything he perceives as "rabbit food" (his words). I am having to find ways of incorporating healthy foods into his diet without making it seem obvious, and the only way to do this is to make everything as tasty as possible. The upside is he's a great believer in vitamin supplements so no difficulty there. 

He could do with shifting a few stone tbh. I love him to bits but I worry about his health sometimes. He has definite markers for metabolic syndrome and I have no doubt he is running a risk of developing type 2 diabetes, which is no joke.


----------



## Suki73

NorthStar said:


> Ironically the EPO made my AF a lot less painful, so I'm willing to risk a few days worth of it this cycle, for sure I feel less like blubbing/scarfing down the Ben & Jerry's.
> 
> Let us know how you get on with the royal jelly, have you considered upping the proteins as well?

Yep, I've been slack about this in the past, but I did a circuit training some time ago and was EXHAUSTED after a few weeks; I increased my protein intake and almost immediately was raring to go! I honestly think women don't really think enough about protein unless it's in the context of a weight loss programme like Atkins, and I think Atkins is dangerous. :devil:

I'm not crazy about red meat except for steak (which is pricy) but I do eat a lot of chicken, fish and pulses. 

Will report back if I notice any benefits from the royal jelly although to be honest I'm taking so many extra vits I probably couldn't isolate a benefit from just one of my supplements :winkwink:


----------



## NorthStar

Suki73 said:


> [My OH is rather too fond of processed stuff and microwave meals :wacko: He also has a resistance to anything he perceives as "rabbit food" (his words). I am having to find ways of incorporating healthy foods into his diet without making it seem obvious, and the only way to do this is to make everything as tasty as possible. The upside is he's a great believer in vitamin supplements so no difficulty there.
> 
> He could do with shifting a few stone tbh. I love him to bits but I worry about his health sometimes. He has definite markers for metabolic syndrome and I have no doubt he is running a risk of developing type 2 diabetes, which is no joke.

Mine will not eat lettuce or any other form of raw vegetable, at all, ever, I sneak finely cut slices of tomato into his sandwiches!

He is naturally slim though, there's no spare flesh on him at all, which is a combination of skinny genes and a physically taxing job.

Because he isn't fat (like most Scottish guys are by the time they are pushing 40) I have a job persuading him of the need to eat properly, but he is generally obedient when at home and will eat what I put in front of him to a point (excluding salads) he eats the veggies first as they are obviously his least favourite part of the meal...!

The vitamins I bought him are thus far unopened in his bag I think:dohh:


----------



## Mbababy

Cool thread...I'll add my 2 cents :flower:

I'm on cycle #4 TTC #1....this month trying a few new things....

-Taking Mucinex (guaifesnin) (already noticing a diff in my cm!!)
-Taking Fertilaid for Women; and DH is taking Fertilaid for Men
-2 teaspoons of Royal Jelly/Bee Pollen Daily, in honey
-Not taking temps, but doing OPKs and charting symptoms, cm etc
-Stopped caffeine about 3 weeks ago
-Reduced alcohol intake to very minimal (1 drink per week)
-Adding in additional exercise to reduce my BMI

I'm really hoping that this month is our month (FXed!!).


----------



## Rashaa

I like this thread too, thanks Suki 

I was on a wack of meds back in February, and had medication-induced hepatitis....Doc took me off of everything [I was on Aldomet, Lipitor, Asprin 81mg, plus a multivitamin and 5mg of Folic Acid.]

After 4 months of NOTHING in my system... I have resumed:

-5mg Folic Acid
-Daily Materna vitamin

I drink 8oz of coffee a day, and that is it. My BP has been marginal but manageable...I lost 10 kilos in the past 6 months which greatly helped the BP as well....

I plan to include DHEA and Co Q10 to my tablet regime....after we meet with the RE to go over our results of the testing...I am also considering charting...and reading up on that now. We walk daily at night, and I might add Aquafit to my weekly regime.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

38 here (DH 37), and TTC#2 (DD is almost 14 months old):

-lost 20 lbs before our wedding in June 2009 and successfully conceived in Sept 2009
-NOW: 3 lbs left to lose to be down to pre-preggo weight
-exercise 6 days per week
-1mg folic acid daily
-1 prenatal vitamin daily
-cut back alcohol to 2-3 drinks per week (will cut out completely though during TWW and once I have a BFP)
-cut down caffeine to 1-2 cups per day from previous 2-3 per day

That's it!!!
Good luck everyone!


----------



## Suki73

Rashaa said:


> I like this thread too, thanks Suki
> 
> I was on a wack of meds back in February, and had medication-induced hepatitis....Doc took me off of everything [I was on Aldomet, Lipitor, Asprin 81mg, plus a multivitamin and 5mg of Folic Acid.]
> 
> After 4 months of NOTHING in my system... I have resumed:
> 
> -5mg Folic Acid
> -Daily Materna vitamin
> 
> I drink 8oz of coffee a day, and that is it. My BP has been marginal but manageable...I lost 10 kilos in the past 6 months which greatly helped the BP as well....
> 
> I plan to include DHEA and Co Q10 to my tablet regime....after we meet with the RE to go over our results of the testing...I am also considering charting...and reading up on that now. We walk daily at night, and I might add Aquafit to my weekly regime.

Lordy, Rashaa, that's a lot of meds!! The hepatitis must have been pretty scary! :hugs: Do you mind me asking why you are on them? I presume the lipitor and aldomet were for BP/cholesterol problems? 

Have you been advised by your GP that you definitely NEED to be on those drugs? I ask because one of my colleagues, a really fit, slim, healthy girl in her late twenties, has high cholesterol and took statins for a while. She stopped taking them because of the side effects and basically has decided that her cholesterol is naturally higher than "usual" and that she's ok with that. She has regular checks to make sure it's not getting out of control, but other than that she just exercises as normal and keeps an eye on her diet. 

For the record, I'm thin (BMI around 20) and my last cholesterol test was 5.3 which is on the upper end of normal. I put it down to my fondness for cheese :blush:, but I'd be interested to know what your score was. Obviously these drugs can have some scary side effects.

BTW, charting is brilliant. After doing it for a full cycle, I am fully aware that timing is everything!! You will also learn so much about your body - it's like a snapshot of your monthly hormonal fluctuations. I thought I was fairly self-aware about my fertility before doing it - turns out I ovulate MUCH later than I thought - CD19. A couple of cycles ago I thought there was a possiblity I could conceive from BD on day 7 :dohh: Now I know there was ZERO chance of that.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

There is a very common genetic condition called familial hypercholesterolemia (1 in 500 across all populations): essentially, slim and healthy individuals NEED to take meds for cholesterol control since their bodies cannot break it down normally. People who don't take their treatments are at very high risk of heart attacks (starting in their 30's for men, and 40's for women). I treat patients with this condition: when women want to be pregnant, they can stop it for the TTC'ing period and the pregnancy, but then need to restart it as soon as possible. Unfortunately one cannot breastfeed when taking statins. As long as stopping these drugs is done under a doctor's supervision, then things typically go well :thumbup: Rashaa sounds like you are being well cared for in this TTC quest! :dust:


----------



## Suki73

Junebug_CJ said:


> There is a very common genetic condition called familial hypercholesterolemia (1 in 500 across all populations): essentially, slim and healthy individuals NEED to take meds for cholesterol control since their bodies cannot break it down normally. People who don't take their treatments are at very high risk of heart attacks (starting in their 30's for men, and 40's for women). I treat patients with this condition: when women want to be pregnant, they can stop it for the TTC'ing period and the pregnancy, but then need to restart it as soon as possible. Unfortunately one cannot breastfeed when taking statins. As long as stopping these drugs is done under a doctor's supervision, then things typically go well :thumbup: Rashaa sounds like you are being well cared for in this TTC quest! :dust:

Junebug, would people who have hypercholesterolemia and don't take statins, even if they are otherwise is good health, be likely to have stroke or heart attack before age 50? I mean, before statins were commonly prescribed to lower cholesterol?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yes, that's how such families come to medical attention. The condition is dominant, meaning if you have it, then each of your children are at 50% risk. I've started meds in 8 year olds and this is known to significantly improve their long-term survival.

Edit: this condition is completely independent of lifestyle, diet, etc... I have marathon runners with the condition (some picked up because a parent, also a runner or biker, had a massive heart attack in the middle of a race under the age of 50). The ONLY thing that helps is meds.


----------



## Suki73

Junebug_CJ said:


> Yes, that's how such families come to medical attention. The condition is dominant, meaning if you have it, then each of your children are at 50% risk. I've started meds in 8 year olds and this is known to significantly improve their long-term survival.
> 
> Edit: this condition is completely independent of lifestyle, diet, etc... I have marathon runners with the condition (some picked up because a parent, also a runner or biker, had a massive heart attack in the middle of a race under the age of 50). The ONLY thing that helps is meds.

I'm just wondering about my colleague now. I guess she has probably inherited a tendency to high cholesterol, rather than familial hypercholesterolemia, which sound like a much more serious thing.

1:500 families is common enough, though.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

If she has high cholesterol and is not obese, then by definition she has a familial form of hypercholesterolemia. It is HIGHLY underdiagnosed unfortunately since it is so easily treated!


----------



## Indigo77

I have this, as did my father, and as does my brother....We are not overweight....my sister _is_ overweight, yet her cholesterol levels are normal....How annoying is that....


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Classic, Indigo :hugs: At least your family members and you are diagnosed! What are you doing online, you have some :sex: to do!!!


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> I have this, as did my father, and as does my brother....We are not overweight....my sister _is_ overweight, yet her cholesterol levels are normal....How annoying is that....

You can go off at me if you want, it'll make you feel better :thumbup:

I'm fluffy & my cholesterol levels are normal also..........go figure :shrug:


----------



## cebethel

Junebug_CJ said:


> What are you doing online, you have some :sex: to do!!!

EXACTLY! What are you doing here?? :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Junebug....All done! :haha: legs are up the wall as we type....:haha:.... It has been probably been 35 minutes by now....


----------



## Indigo77

cebethel said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> I have this, as did my father, and as does my brother....We are not overweight....my sister _is_ overweight, yet her cholesterol levels are normal....How annoying is that....
> 
> You can go off at me if you want, it'll make you feel better :thumbup:
> 
> I'm fluffy & my cholesterol levels are normal also..........go figure :shrug:Click to expand...

I could never go off on you.....:hugs:


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> I could never go off on you.....:hugs:

Yes you can! 

So, I take it you jumped DH as soon as you got in the door? :thumbup:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Indigo77

cebethel said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> I could never go off on you.....:hugs:
> 
> Yes you can!
> 
> So, I take it you jumped DH as soon as you got in the door? :thumbup:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

:blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush:

:winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> I could never go off on you.....:hugs:
> 
> Yes you can!
> 
> So, I take it you jumped DH as soon as you got in the door? :thumbup:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> :blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush:
> 
> :winkwink:Click to expand...

Did you get the softcup in this time? Lol


----------



## ttc11

Mbababy said:


> Cool thread...I'll add my 2 cents :flower:
> 
> I'm on cycle #4 TTC #1....this month trying a few new things....
> 
> -Taking Mucinex (guaifesnin) (already noticing a diff in my cm!!)
> -Taking Fertilaid for Women; and DH is taking Fertilaid for Men
> -2 teaspoons of Royal Jelly/Bee Pollen Daily, in honey
> -Not taking temps, but doing OPKs and charting symptoms, cm etc
> -Stopped caffeine about 3 weeks ago
> -Reduced alcohol intake to very minimal (1 drink per week)
> -Adding in additional exercise to reduce my BMI
> 
> I'm really hoping that this month is our month (FXed!!).

Hi Mbababy! Question: when you take the Mucinex, how many days before ovulation? Then do you stop until the next cycle - if needed of course :winkwink:

What is Fertilaid? Sorry, just haven't heard that before. I could go look it up, I suppose. :blush: Any side effects?

The only thing I will have trouble doing is cutting my once in a while glass of wine out. I do like going to wine tastings, ah shucks. I don't drink much coffee, if I do it's like a 1/2 cup a day. A diet coke once in a while.

I heard that eating carrots and the core of a pineapple during fertile days is suppose to up our chances. I don't know but I'll try it. :shrug:

ANYONE hear of what's good for the men?


----------



## Indigo77

Yes, DMom...I remembered the softcup...Actually...DH did....and I had my legs up for 40 minutes!


----------



## Indigo77

I am trying to post my opk sticks on your thread.....


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Indigo77 said:


> Junebug....All done! :haha: legs are up the wall as we type....:haha:.... It has been probably been 35 minutes by now....

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :thumbup:
Awesome + OPKs!!! That eggie is coming out tomorrow or day after, so another 2 days of :sex: OK? :dust:


----------



## Indigo77

Junebug_CJ said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Junebug....All done! :haha: legs are up the wall as we type....:haha:.... It has been probably been 35 minutes by now....
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :thumbup:
> Awesome + OPKs!!! That eggie is coming out tomorrow or day after, so another 2 days of :sex: OK? :dust:Click to expand...

Ok, Doc...Will do...:thumbup:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Rashaa

Hi Suki,

sorry I was incommunicado most of the day... I was on the medications for slightly elevated blood pressure. My cholesterol has always been good [between 3.5 and 4]. 

I am not on the meds any longer - at the time, some of them were prophylactic, and some were preventative...but I have been doing much better not on anything. Aldomet is an old medication, and has known side effects of inducing hepatitis....but has been used in pregnancy, and thus was deemed 'safe' by my doc - so that my blood pressure could remain lower and we could TTC. I don't have hyperlipidemia [elevated lipids] but was Rx'ed the statins as a preventative measure. I concur with Junebug and have to second what she says...in that elevated cholesterols or lipids are independent of body mass index, and the condition itself can be very hazardous, which is why doctors treat it agressively and as early as possible. 

After getting jaundice and very yellow eyes, I have been become ultra conservative with what I take - and like Junebug, I work in medicine, more specifically cardiology [electrophysiology] research. I usually look to scientific evidence [papers] when making decision/choices...but it's very different when you are the patient, and not caring for others.

I will definitely look to charting more seriously...it's a bit sobering to realize that the body you used to know, is not the body you have 'now'....and I am a real type A personality, so I like to be in control lol .



Suki73 said:


> Rashaa said:
> 
> 
> I like this thread too, thanks Suki
> 
> I was on a wack of meds back in February, and had medication-induced hepatitis....Doc took me off of everything [I was on Aldomet, Lipitor, Asprin 81mg, plus a multivitamin and 5mg of Folic Acid.]
> 
> After 4 months of NOTHING in my system... I have resumed:
> 
> -5mg Folic Acid
> -Daily Materna vitamin
> 
> I drink 8oz of coffee a day, and that is it. My BP has been marginal but manageable...I lost 10 kilos in the past 6 months which greatly helped the BP as well....
> 
> I plan to include DHEA and Co Q10 to my tablet regime....after we meet with the RE to go over our results of the testing...I am also considering charting...and reading up on that now. We walk daily at night, and I might add Aquafit to my weekly regime.
> 
> Lordy, Rashaa, that's a lot of meds!! The hepatitis must have been pretty scary! :hugs: Do you mind me asking why you are on them? I presume the lipitor and aldomet were for BP/cholesterol problems?
> 
> Have you been advised by your GP that you definitely NEED to be on those drugs? I ask because one of my colleagues, a really fit, slim, healthy girl in her late twenties, has high cholesterol and took statins for a while. She stopped taking them because of the side effects and basically has decided that her cholesterol is naturally higher than "usual" and that she's ok with that. She has regular checks to make sure it's not getting out of control, but other than that she just exercises as normal and keeps an eye on her diet.
> 
> For the record, I'm thin (BMI around 20) and my last cholesterol test was 5.3 which is on the upper end of normal. I put it down to my fondness for cheese :blush:, but I'd be interested to know what your score was. Obviously these drugs can have some scary side effects.
> 
> BTW, charting is brilliant. After doing it for a full cycle, I am fully aware that timing is everything!! You will also learn so much about your body - it's like a snapshot of your monthly hormonal fluctuations. I thought I was fairly self-aware about my fertility before doing it - turns out I ovulate MUCH later than I thought - CD19. A couple of cycles ago I thought there was a possiblity I could conceive from BD on day 7 :dohh: Now I know there was ZERO chance of that.Click to expand...


----------



## Suki73

Rashaa, omg, jaundice would have totally freaked me out. I would have assumed there was something gravely wrong with my liver/pancreas... or that I'd overindulged once too often in the pinot noir, lol. 

Tell me about the Type A, lol :haha::haha: The most difficult thing about this is the lack of control. We can take all the supplements we like, be really virtuous, and yet it doesn't guarantee anything in the end. There's a life-lesson there, if only I felt like learning it... :-k


----------



## Suki73

ttc11 said:


> Mbababy said:
> 
> 
> Cool thread...I'll add my 2 cents :flower:
> 
> I'm on cycle #4 TTC #1....this month trying a few new things....
> 
> -Taking Mucinex (guaifesnin) (already noticing a diff in my cm!!)
> -Taking Fertilaid for Women; and DH is taking Fertilaid for Men
> -2 teaspoons of Royal Jelly/Bee Pollen Daily, in honey
> -Not taking temps, but doing OPKs and charting symptoms, cm etc
> -Stopped caffeine about 3 weeks ago
> -Reduced alcohol intake to very minimal (1 drink per week)
> -Adding in additional exercise to reduce my BMI
> 
> I'm really hoping that this month is our month (FXed!!).
> 
> Hi Mbababy! Question: when you take the Mucinex, how many days before ovulation? Then do you stop until the next cycle - if needed of course :winkwink:
> 
> What is Fertilaid? Sorry, just haven't heard that before. I could go look it up, I suppose. :blush: Any side effects?
> 
> The only thing I will have trouble doing is cutting my once in a while glass of wine out. I do like going to wine tastings, ah shucks. I don't drink much coffee, if I do it's like a 1/2 cup a day. A diet coke once in a while.
> 
> I heard that eating carrots and the core of a pineapple during fertile days is suppose to up our chances. I don't know but I'll try it. :shrug:
> 
> ANYONE hear of what's good for the men?Click to expand...


I took guaifenesin for about 8 days prior to my ov last cycle - so that would be from CD 11 to CD 18 inclusive. I'll be taking it again this cycle to see if it was a once-off or whether I still notice a difference. 

I have difficulty quitting the odd glass of wine too! Actually I think one here or there is relatively harmless when ttc, but it will be definitively off the menu for me should I ever be fortunate enough to get a BFP. :nope:


----------



## Suki73

Indigo - :dust::dust::dust::dust: for that egg!!!!


----------



## Elodie

Suki73 said:


> Elodie said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Suki - interesting thread! I'm new to this game but know I have to start looking after myself, and this has given me a bit of inspiration. Watching the 'Tour de France' unfortunately doesn't qualify as exercise...
> 
> I've got a stressful job too (number-cruncher also) and it is hard not to get stressed out at work because there are always deadlines and millions of things going on at once that I have to juggle. I reckon that the stress is the worst - as many people have said here, there are plenty of people who get pregnant with less than ideal lifestyles.
> 
> So, this is what I'm doing:
> 
> Taking 400mg Folic acid per day
> Taking a multivitamin for women (may change to the 'pregnancy' one - but I HATE anything labelled as such, as I'm afraid of anyone seeing the packet and knowing what I'm up to!)
> Trying to cut down drinking (difficult as is a real crutch to deal with the stress unfortunately)
> Stopping smoking - I only smoke a few a day but it needs to GO
> Drinking loads of water
> Cutting out coffee (I don't even LIKE it but it's become such a habit)
> Trying to eat more fruit and veg (not into junk food at all)
> Exercising more regularly
> Plus I'm taking my temp daily and may get some ovulation kits to start tracking my cycle and getting a clue of what's going on in this body of mine!
> Good luck everyone and let's all take care of our bodies.
> 
> Hi Elodie:hi:
> 
> I read what you said on your other thread about your work environment and colleagues being into going out and getting drunk still. Lol - I know all about that. I've worked in a hard-working, hard-drinking job for a while now. Lots of coffee and lots of booze after working hours.
> 
> It can be hard to back away a bit from that.
> 
> Lol, I wish preconception vitamins were more discreetly labeled too. My box has a big egg and sperm on it and a smug-looking woman stroking her enormous belly :wacko:
> 
> The temping and opk's give you a real insight into your body. Timing is EVERYTHING :dust: Good luck!Click to expand...

Hi Suki

Yes, the packets of vitamins are labelled outrageously! So I came up with a trick - I took the ones from the hideous 'pregnancy' packet and put them in the normal packet! And I just CRINGED when I saw the 'couples' pre-pregnancy packet (just awful) - I can imagine trying to give the pill to your OH and the mere SIGHT of it would put him off ever wanting to try! Ugh, when will manufacturers learn that fertility is not a theme-park for all and sundry to know about?!

:winkwink:


----------



## Mbababy

ttc11 said:


> Mbababy said:
> 
> 
> Cool thread...I'll add my 2 cents :flower:
> 
> I'm on cycle #4 TTC #1....this month trying a few new things....
> 
> -Taking Mucinex (guaifesnin) (already noticing a diff in my cm!!)
> -Taking Fertilaid for Women; and DH is taking Fertilaid for Men
> -2 teaspoons of Royal Jelly/Bee Pollen Daily, in honey
> -Not taking temps, but doing OPKs and charting symptoms, cm etc
> -Stopped caffeine about 3 weeks ago
> -Reduced alcohol intake to very minimal (1 drink per week)
> -Adding in additional exercise to reduce my BMI
> 
> I'm really hoping that this month is our month (FXed!!).
> 
> Hi Mbababy! Question: when you take the Mucinex, how many days before ovulation? Then do you stop until the next cycle - if needed of course :winkwink:
> 
> What is Fertilaid? Sorry, just haven't heard that before. I could go look it up, I suppose. :blush: Any side effects?
> 
> The only thing I will have trouble doing is cutting my once in a while glass of wine out. I do like going to wine tastings, ah shucks. I don't drink much coffee, if I do it's like a 1/2 cup a day. A diet coke once in a while.
> 
> I heard that eating carrots and the core of a pineapple during fertile days is suppose to up our chances. I don't know but I'll try it. :shrug:
> 
> ANYONE hear of what's good for the men?Click to expand...

Hi TTC! Sorry...I'm just seeing your message now. I started taking the Mucinex 5 days before my expected O date. This is my first month taking it, so I'm still in the middle of things, but I'll take it through 1 day post O, then I'll stop. I have noticed a slight increase in cm, but not tons yet. I am not taking the maximum amount (2x/day), and only taking it 1x/day, so maybe that's an issue.

As for the Fertilaid, it is a fertility supplement (you can read all about it online). I started taking it a week ago...and I haven't had any side effects from it. I did come across some bad reviews of it today though, and it is freaking me out a bit (some women claiming it made their very regular cycle irregular). It actually freaked me out enough that I may stop taking it today, because I've always been very regular and I don't want to mess it up!! :nope:

On the flipside, my DH is on the Fertilaid for Men, and I've read a lot of positive reviews about how it has increased the sperm quality for quite a few men, so hopefully that is the case! He has had no side effects from it either. :thumbup:


----------



## StarSign

Mbababy said:


> As for the Fertilaid, it is a fertility supplement (you can read all about it online). I started taking it a week ago...and I haven't had any side effects from it. I did come across some bad reviews of it today though, and it is freaking me out a bit (some women claiming it made their very regular cycle irregular). It actually freaked me out enough that I may stop taking it today, because I've always been very regular and I don't want to mess it up!! :nope:




ttc11 said:


> Mbababy said:
> 
> 
> Hi Mbababy! Question: when you take the Mucinex, how many days before ovulation? Then do you stop until the next cycle - if needed of course :winkwink:
> 
> What is Fertilaid? Sorry, just haven't heard that before. I could go look it up, I suppose. :blush: Any side effects?
> 
> The only thing I will have trouble doing is cutting my once in a while glass of wine out. I do like going to wine tastings, ah shucks. I don't drink much coffee, if I do it's like a 1/2 cup a day. A diet coke once in a while.
> 
> I heard that eating carrots and the core of a pineapple during fertile days is suppose to up our chances. I don't know but I'll try it. :shrug:
> 
> ANYONE hear of what's good for the men?Click to expand...


Hi Ladies-

I'm on FertilAid and in Cycle #2 of it (or a least I'm saying Cycle #2). Because of the fact I normally have a 28-29 day cycle, I opted to just do 2pills and day vs. the 3 pills a day. Honestly, I feel great on it. AND I already see the benefits of using it (like I could for the first time REALLY feel when I ovulated and my OPKs were VERY succinct/clean readings).

I'll reserve complete judgement until I get my :bfp: , but I know it's helped the issues I had before (too little CM, ovulation delayed/in question, lining health improved to keep a sticky beanie). I did ovulate a little earlier than usual, but I started the supplement mid-cycle. If you have a choice, start at the beginning of your follicular cycle.

The cost is the same as a really good pre-natal. But to top it all off, it's a prenatal, too! So you get the herbal help and pre-natal in an easy-to-swallow pill. Worth the $20-30/monthly investment (depending on how many pills you use a day). The FertilAid men's product looks awesome, but I already know my DH's swimmers are just fine; I have had 2 chemical mc's since Dec, 2010, but I wasn't keep the beanie. I did pass the word on to my friend who's DH is taking the Men's FertilAid now. I know his swimmers had issues. I'll have to post back when his results come in.

Also, for mucus increase, the FertilAid Women CM seems to really help with that (another friend is doing that one), but if not then either using the listed supplements or doing the correct cough syrup should help.


----------



## ttc11

Mbababy said:


> ttc11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mbababy said:
> 
> 
> Cool thread...I'll add my 2 cents :flower:
> 
> I'm on cycle #4 TTC #1....this month trying a few new things....
> 
> -Taking Mucinex (guaifesnin) (already noticing a diff in my cm!!)
> -Taking Fertilaid for Women; and DH is taking Fertilaid for Men
> -2 teaspoons of Royal Jelly/Bee Pollen Daily, in honey
> -Not taking temps, but doing OPKs and charting symptoms, cm etc
> -Stopped caffeine about 3 weeks ago
> -Reduced alcohol intake to very minimal (1 drink per week)
> -Adding in additional exercise to reduce my BMI
> 
> I'm really hoping that this month is our month (FXed!!).
> 
> Hi Mbababy! Question: when you take the Mucinex, how many days before ovulation? Then do you stop until the next cycle - if needed of course :winkwink:
> 
> What is Fertilaid? Sorry, just haven't heard that before. I could go look it up, I suppose. :blush: Any side effects?
> 
> The only thing I will have trouble doing is cutting my once in a while glass of wine out. I do like going to wine tastings, ah shucks. I don't drink much coffee, if I do it's like a 1/2 cup a day. A diet coke once in a while.
> 
> I heard that eating carrots and the core of a pineapple during fertile days is suppose to up our chances. I don't know but I'll try it. :shrug:
> 
> ANYONE hear of what's good for the men?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi TTC! Sorry...I'm just seeing your message now. I started taking the Mucinex 5 days before my expected O date. This is my first month taking it, so I'm still in the middle of things, but I'll take it through 1 day post O, then I'll stop. I have noticed a slight increase in cm, but not tons yet. I am not taking the maximum amount (2x/day), and only taking it 1x/day, so maybe that's an issue.
> 
> As for the Fertilaid, it is a fertility supplement (you can read all about it online). I started taking it a week ago...and I haven't had any side effects from it. I did come across some bad reviews of it today though, and it is freaking me out a bit (some women claiming it made their very regular cycle irregular). It actually freaked me out enough that I may stop taking it today, because I've always been very regular and I don't want to mess it up!! :nope:
> 
> On the flipside, my DH is on the Fertilaid for Men, and I've read a lot of positive reviews about how it has increased the sperm quality for quite a few men, so hopefully that is the case! He has had no side effects from it either. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thank you! :hugs: I read those reviews about the Fertilaid for woman, too, and got a bit nervous. I don't want to mess up my pretty reg cycle either. It's tough, though, to read all this stuff online. It's don't do this, then another site says do it, etc. :shrug: I think I'll buy some for my DH. Why not! 
Any thoughts on EPO?


----------



## StarSign

ttc11 said:


> Mbababy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttc11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mbababy said:
> 
> 
> Cool thread...I'll add my 2 cents :flower:
> 
> I'm on cycle #4 TTC #1....this month trying a few new things....
> 
> -Taking Mucinex (guaifesnin) (already noticing a diff in my cm!!)
> -Taking Fertilaid for Women; and DH is taking Fertilaid for Men
> -2 teaspoons of Royal Jelly/Bee Pollen Daily, in honey
> -Not taking temps, but doing OPKs and charting symptoms, cm etc
> -Stopped caffeine about 3 weeks ago
> -Reduced alcohol intake to very minimal (1 drink per week)
> -Adding in additional exercise to reduce my BMI
> 
> I'm really hoping that this month is our month (FXed!!).
> 
> Hi Mbababy! Question: when you take the Mucinex, how many days before ovulation? Then do you stop until the next cycle - if needed of course :winkwink:
> 
> What is Fertilaid? Sorry, just haven't heard that before. I could go look it up, I suppose. :blush: Any side effects?
> 
> The only thing I will have trouble doing is cutting my once in a while glass of wine out. I do like going to wine tastings, ah shucks. I don't drink much coffee, if I do it's like a 1/2 cup a day. A diet coke once in a while.
> 
> I heard that eating carrots and the core of a pineapple during fertile days is suppose to up our chances. I don't know but I'll try it. :shrug:
> 
> ANYONE hear of what's good for the men?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi TTC! Sorry...I'm just seeing your message now. I started taking the Mucinex 5 days before my expected O date. This is my first month taking it, so I'm still in the middle of things, but I'll take it through 1 day post O, then I'll stop. I have noticed a slight increase in cm, but not tons yet. I am not taking the maximum amount (2x/day), and only taking it 1x/day, so maybe that's an issue.
> 
> As for the Fertilaid, it is a fertility supplement (you can read all about it online). I started taking it a week ago...and I haven't had any side effects from it. I did come across some bad reviews of it today though, and it is freaking me out a bit (some women claiming it made their very regular cycle irregular). It actually freaked me out enough that I may stop taking it today, because I've always been very regular and I don't want to mess it up!! :nope:
> 
> On the flipside, my DH is on the Fertilaid for Men, and I've read a lot of positive reviews about how it has increased the sperm quality for quite a few men, so hopefully that is the case! He has had no side effects from it either. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! :hugs: I read those reviews about the Fertilaid for woman, too, and got a bit nervous. I don't want to mess up my pretty reg cycle either. It's tough, though, to read all this stuff online. It's don't do this, then another site says do it, etc. :shrug: I think I'll buy some for my DH. Why not!
> Any thoughts on EPO?Click to expand...

We posted 1 minute apart. LOL. Did you see my reply to you?


----------



## Mbababy

ttc11 said:


> Mbababy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttc11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mbababy said:
> 
> 
> Cool thread...I'll add my 2 cents :flower:
> 
> I'm on cycle #4 TTC #1....this month trying a few new things....
> 
> -Taking Mucinex (guaifesnin) (already noticing a diff in my cm!!)
> -Taking Fertilaid for Women; and DH is taking Fertilaid for Men
> -2 teaspoons of Royal Jelly/Bee Pollen Daily, in honey
> -Not taking temps, but doing OPKs and charting symptoms, cm etc
> -Stopped caffeine about 3 weeks ago
> -Reduced alcohol intake to very minimal (1 drink per week)
> -Adding in additional exercise to reduce my BMI
> 
> I'm really hoping that this month is our month (FXed!!).
> 
> Hi Mbababy! Question: when you take the Mucinex, how many days before ovulation? Then do you stop until the next cycle - if needed of course :winkwink:
> 
> What is Fertilaid? Sorry, just haven't heard that before. I could go look it up, I suppose. :blush: Any side effects?
> 
> The only thing I will have trouble doing is cutting my once in a while glass of wine out. I do like going to wine tastings, ah shucks. I don't drink much coffee, if I do it's like a 1/2 cup a day. A diet coke once in a while.
> 
> I heard that eating carrots and the core of a pineapple during fertile days is suppose to up our chances. I don't know but I'll try it. :shrug:
> 
> ANYONE hear of what's good for the men?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi TTC! Sorry...I'm just seeing your message now. I started taking the Mucinex 5 days before my expected O date. This is my first month taking it, so I'm still in the middle of things, but I'll take it through 1 day post O, then I'll stop. I have noticed a slight increase in cm, but not tons yet. I am not taking the maximum amount (2x/day), and only taking it 1x/day, so maybe that's an issue.
> 
> As for the Fertilaid, it is a fertility supplement (you can read all about it online). I started taking it a week ago...and I haven't had any side effects from it. I did come across some bad reviews of it today though, and it is freaking me out a bit (some women claiming it made their very regular cycle irregular). It actually freaked me out enough that I may stop taking it today, because I've always been very regular and I don't want to mess it up!! :nope:
> 
> On the flipside, my DH is on the Fertilaid for Men, and I've read a lot of positive reviews about how it has increased the sperm quality for quite a few men, so hopefully that is the case! He has had no side effects from it either. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! :hugs: I read those reviews about the Fertilaid for woman, too, and got a bit nervous. I don't want to mess up my pretty reg cycle either. It's tough, though, to read all this stuff online. It's don't do this, then another site says do it, etc. :shrug: I think I'll buy some for my DH. Why not!
> Any thoughts on EPO?Click to expand...

There is a whole thread dedicated to EPO in this section....funny that you asked because I just barely got around to reading it and it sounds like the OP's experience was that it caused her to O much later then she normally did, and at the same time, didn't increase her cycle length :nope: It was enough for me to want to stay away from it as well.

One other thing I'm trying is Royal Jelly w/ bee pollen in honey. It is all natural, and unless you're allergic to bees, it is supposed to be without negative side effects. I started it because I ran across this very convincing thread online...and I couldn't believe the number of women on the thread who started it and then got BFPs! :shock: It is a LONG thread, but a very interesting read...here is the link: https://forums.fertilitycommunity.c...-ivf/276953-has-anyone-taken-royal-jelly.html Here is the link to the RJ/BP they discuss (and the one I bought) in the thread: https://www.vitaminshoppe.com/store/en/browse/sku_detail.jsp?id=RJ-1034 

Warning...I think the taste is "ok", but the consistency can trigger your gag reflex....


----------



## Mbababy

StarSign said:


> Mbababy said:
> 
> 
> As for the Fertilaid, it is a fertility supplement (you can read all about it online). I started taking it a week ago...and I haven't had any side effects from it. I did come across some bad reviews of it today though, and it is freaking me out a bit (some women claiming it made their very regular cycle irregular). It actually freaked me out enough that I may stop taking it today, because I've always been very regular and I don't want to mess it up!! :nope:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttc11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mbababy said:
> 
> 
> Hi Mbababy! Question: when you take the Mucinex, how many days before ovulation? Then do you stop until the next cycle - if needed of course :winkwink:
> 
> What is Fertilaid? Sorry, just haven't heard that before. I could go look it up, I suppose. :blush: Any side effects?
> 
> The only thing I will have trouble doing is cutting my once in a while glass of wine out. I do like going to wine tastings, ah shucks. I don't drink much coffee, if I do it's like a 1/2 cup a day. A diet coke once in a while.
> 
> I heard that eating carrots and the core of a pineapple during fertile days is suppose to up our chances. I don't know but I'll try it. :shrug:
> 
> ANYONE hear of what's good for the men?Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies-
> 
> I'm on FertilAid and in Cycle #2 of it (or a least I'm saying Cycle #2). Because of the fact I normally have a 28-29 day cycle, I opted to just do 2pills and day vs. the 3 pills a day. Honestly, I feel great on it. AND I already see the benefits of using it (like I could for the first time REALLY feel when I ovulated and my OPKs were VERY succinct/clean readings).
> 
> I'll reserve complete judgement until I get my :bfp: , but I know it's helped the issues I had before (too little CM, ovulation delayed/in question, lining health improved to keep a sticky beanie). I did ovulate a little earlier than usual, but I started the supplement mid-cycle. If you have a choice, start at the beginning of your follicular cycle.
> 
> The cost is the same as a really good pre-natal. But to top it all off, it's a prenatal, too! So you get the herbal help and pre-natal in an easy-to-swallow pill. Worth the $20-30/monthly investment (depending on how many pills you use a day). The FertilAid men's product looks awesome, but I already know my DH's swimmers are just fine; I have had 2 chemical mc's since Dec, 2010, but I wasn't keep the beanie. I did pass the word on to my friend who's DH is taking the Men's FertilAid now. I know his swimmers had issues. I'll have to post back when his results come in.
> 
> Also, for mucus increase, the FertilAid Women CM seems to really help with that (another friend is doing that one), but if not then either using the listed supplements or doing the correct cough syrup should help.Click to expand...

Ok, this eases my mind a bit....thanks! Women were reporting not having their periods for months after trying this, and it was freaking me out to be honest. I also know their are a lot of women who said it helped them get their BFPs too. Maybe I'll decrease to 2 pills since I am regular, and see how this month goes. Why does this have to be so complicated?? :dohh:


----------



## StarSign

Mbababy said:
 

> Ok, this eases my mind a bit....thanks! Women were reporting not having their periods for months after trying this, and it was freaking me out to be honest. I also know their are a lot of women who said it helped them get their BFPs too. Maybe I'll decrease to 2 pills since I am regular, and see how this month goes. Why does this have to be so complicated?? :dohh:

I know! Some people just don't get a simple life, but that doesn't mean we don't deserve a break! I think between the FW and RJ you'll be :bfp: soon using Dr. J's timing for :sex: suggested in this thread-




StarSign said:


> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> It really depends on the woman! I BBT so I know I usually ovulate 1-2 days AFTER a long LH surge (I have 2 nights of positive OPKs). So if I start on the day of the first + OPK and :sex: for 4 consecutive nights, I know I will have covered 2 days before O and the day of O which are the "big" hitters for TTC'ing! This is how we successfully conceived our daughter Sept 2009. This time around we're not "officially" TTC'ing until August, so we just BD'ed the 2 nights of my + OPK. If I don't have a :bfp: this month, back to our trick which worked so well the first time around! Best of luck :hugs:
> 
> I think your approach removes the guessing. Since it takes 24hrs for the swimmer supply to recuperate, you're good for every day WITH insurance. My LH surge is long also (first time around using OPK's and all). I presume you typically just see one temperature drop? I had two...along with ovary pains (which I never really noticed before, but I'm supplementing with FertilAid until the pills run out). Fraternal twins make sense to me now....Click to expand...


:dust: to us all


----------



## Mbababy

StarSign said:


> Mbababy said:
> 
> 
> Ok, this eases my mind a bit....thanks! Women were reporting not having their periods for months after trying this, and it was freaking me out to be honest. I also know their are a lot of women who said it helped them get their BFPs too. Maybe I'll decrease to 2 pills since I am regular, and see how this month goes. Why does this have to be so complicated?? :dohh:
> 
> I know! Some people just don't get a simple life, but that doesn't mean we don't deserve a break! I think between the FW and RJ you'll be :bfp: soon using Dr. J's timing for :sex: suggested in this thread-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StarSign said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> It really depends on the woman! I BBT so I know I usually ovulate 1-2 days AFTER a long LH surge (I have 2 nights of positive OPKs). So if I start on the day of the first + OPK and :sex: for 4 consecutive nights, I know I will have covered 2 days before O and the day of O which are the "big" hitters for TTC'ing! This is how we successfully conceived our daughter Sept 2009. This time around we're not "officially" TTC'ing until August, so we just BD'ed the 2 nights of my + OPK. If I don't have a :bfp: this month, back to our trick which worked so well the first time around! Best of luck :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I think your approach removes the guessing. Since it takes 24hrs for the swimmer supply to recuperate, you're good for every day WITH insurance. My LH surge is long also (first time around using OPK's and all). I presume you typically just see one temperature drop? I had two...along with ovary pains (which I never really noticed before, but I'm supplementing with FertilAid until the pills run out). Fraternal twins make sense to me now....Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :dust: to us allClick to expand...

I hope so! I was trying SMEP this month, which is a lot like J's plan. I'm just hoping many of us testing in August get to celebrate with a BFP :happydance: Wouldn't that be great?? More :dust: to everyone!


----------



## Suki73

Well, I have well and truly fallen off the healthy living wagon over the past few days - just as well I'm still just WTT, lol. Massively stressful couple of weeks in work (I have been finishing up my current job before moving to the countryside to live a more sedate life :)) My colleagues took me out for a last massive blow out the other night and you know how it is when other people are buying you drinks - it seems churlish to refuse :) TBH that kind of lifestyle goes with the job so it's just as well I'm leaving it behind me. Great fun but NOT healthy.

My charting has been er, haphazard too; I missed a couple of days here and there. And inevitably I have been back on the bean. :( And I had been so good about caffeine reduction. :coffee:

On the plus side, I have managed to reduce my seroxat drastically over the past few weeks without any terrifying side effects. I have been tearing up at the drop of a hat but it's nice to have some emotionalism back at the same time. Down to 10 mg every other day now and have dealt with the worst of the 'electric shocks' and digestive problems, I hope. Would like to be drug-free in a couple of weeks. 

Oh well, onwards and upwards - hope all of you other ladies on here have been more healthy and virtuous than I've been :):dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## NorthStar

Suki73 said:


> Well, I have well and truly fallen off the healthy living wagon over the past few days - just as well I'm still just WTT, lol. Massively stressful couple of weeks in work (I have been finishing up my current job before moving to the countryside to live a more sedate life :)) My colleagues took me out for a last massive blow out the other night and you know how it is when other people are buying you drinks - it seems churlish to refuse :) TBH that kind of lifestyle goes with the job so it's just as well I'm leaving it behind me. Great fun but NOT healthy.
> 
> My charting has been er, haphazard too; I missed a couple of days here and there. And inevitably I have been back on the bean. :( And I had been so good about caffeine reduction. :coffee:
> 
> On the plus side, I have managed to reduce my seroxat drastically over the past few weeks without any terrifying side effects. I have been tearing up at the drop of a hat but it's nice to have some emotionalism back at the same time. Down to 10 mg every other day now and have dealt with the worst of the 'electric shocks' and digestive problems, I hope. Would like to be drug-free in a couple of weeks.
> 
> Oh well, onwards and upwards - hope all of you other ladies on here have been more healthy and virtuous than I've been :):dust::dust::dust::dust:

Who me? No way. I've been back to 2 mugs of coffee a day and doing high impact workouts at the gym, I'm going back to my normal lifestyle as this TTC body is a temple crap was really getting me down.

Plus I really hate low impact exercise like swimming it stuffs up my hair:shrug:

The only TTC thing I'm doing now is folic acid and extra meat/milk


----------



## Desperado167

I haven't been too good either so we are all in the same boat guys ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:I have been drinking loads of water and walking but I have started drinking coffee again and have had the odd chocolate bar ,I am struggling ATM but a good blow out now and then is ok,go easy on yourself ladies,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

You are so right Despie, 9 months is plenty long enough to deprive yourself of fun stuff once you get PG.


----------



## Suki73

NorthStar said:


> Suki73 said:
> 
> 
> Well, I have well and truly fallen off the healthy living wagon over the past few days - just as well I'm still just WTT, lol. Massively stressful couple of weeks in work (I have been finishing up my current job before moving to the countryside to live a more sedate life :)) My colleagues took me out for a last massive blow out the other night and you know how it is when other people are buying you drinks - it seems churlish to refuse :) TBH that kind of lifestyle goes with the job so it's just as well I'm leaving it behind me. Great fun but NOT healthy.
> 
> My charting has been er, haphazard too; I missed a couple of days here and there. And inevitably I have been back on the bean. :( And I had been so good about caffeine reduction. :coffee:
> 
> On the plus side, I have managed to reduce my seroxat drastically over the past few weeks without any terrifying side effects. I have been tearing up at the drop of a hat but it's nice to have some emotionalism back at the same time. Down to 10 mg every other day now and have dealt with the worst of the 'electric shocks' and digestive problems, I hope. Would like to be drug-free in a couple of weeks.
> 
> Oh well, onwards and upwards - hope all of you other ladies on here have been more healthy and virtuous than I've been :):dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Who me? No way. I've been back to 2 mugs of coffee a day and doing high impact workouts at the gym, I'm going back to my normal lifestyle as this TTC body is a temple crap was really getting me down.
> 
> Plus I really hate low impact exercise like swimming it stuffs up my hair:shrug:
> 
> The only TTC thing I'm doing now is folic acid and extra meat/milkClick to expand...

I dunno, Northstar, at least you're actually getting some exercise!!! Whatever makes you feel good, I say. Are you supposed to just do yoga and eat lettuce grown by buddhist monks and harvested when the moon is full? lol. :haha::haha:

I suffer a lot after big nights out - physically and with the usual hangover self-loathing and the older I get the more difficult it is to deal with. 

I prefer low impact stuff actually as I just don't think my body's designed to take high impact workouts - a gentle jog a few times a week or swimming is where it's at for me. Agree about the hair, though, chlorine is a nightmare for my already frizzy barnet... :nope:

I think we can put too much pressure on ourselves to be 'perfect' and the stress of that is counter-productive for ttc.


----------



## Suki73

Desperado167 said:


> I haven't been too good either so we are all in the same boat guys ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:I have been drinking loads of water and walking but I have started drinking coffee again and have had the odd chocolate bar ,I am struggling ATM but a good blow out now and then is ok,go easy on yourself ladies,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:::hugs:

Love my coffee, I really do, and for me it's the hardest thing to give up. :coffee: How can such a delicious thing have a negative impact on TTC? It's not fair. I bet soon they'll publish a study that says coffee is actually *good* for TTC!!!! (Well I live in hope) :hugs::hugs::


----------



## NorthStar

Couldn't agree more, it's piling on the pressure living life with only this goal in mind, yeah I had been a couch potato for ages since I don't have dogs anymore, so it was time to get back into some proper workouts.

Great that you've cut the dosage down on the SSRI's Suki, you are right on track to finish taking them whilst TTC, so you are doing really well. There is bound to be a period of adjustment between finishing them and getting used to experiencing the full range of emotions again, especially after 6 years. 

I took them for about 9 months, and had no side effects when I stopped, as on them it helped me cope but I felt like I lost my sense of humour and my wit, and that is a big part of me, so totally agree that it's not just the bad stuff that they block.


----------



## NorthStar

Suki73 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> I haven't been too good either so we are all in the same boat guys ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:I have been drinking loads of water and walking but I have started drinking coffee again and have had the odd chocolate bar ,I am struggling ATM but a good blow out now and then is ok,go easy on yourself ladies,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:::hugs:
> 
> Love my coffee, I really do, and for me it's the hardest thing to give up. :coffee: How can such a delicious thing have a negative impact on TTC? It's not fair. I bet soon they'll publish a study that says coffee is actually *good* for TTC!!!! (Well I live in hope) :hugs::hugs::Click to expand...

The "study" in question that said it was bad for TTC was only about 75 test subjects, in Sweden, who were going though a programme of IVF ie they already had fertility issues - so I'm less than convinced by this data.


----------



## Desperado167

Suki73 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> I haven't been too good either so we are all in the same boat guys ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:I have been drinking loads of water and walking but I have started drinking coffee again and have had the odd chocolate bar ,I am struggling ATM but a good blow out now and then is ok,go easy on yourself ladies,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:::hugs:
> 
> Love my coffee, I really do, and for me it's the hardest thing to give up. :coffee: How can such a delicious thing have a negative impact on TTC? It's not fair. I bet soon they'll publish a study that says coffee is actually *good* for TTC!!!! (Well I live in hope) :hugs::hugs::Click to expand...

Me too,ESP wen hubby and I aren't getting on too well and the kids are playing up,a strong frothy coffee and a dipped flake makes all the difference,I hope they do that report soon :haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I drink my morning coffee...two cups; the studies are not solid enough IMO to quit at this stage in the game. Even though I was 24, I kept drinking my morning coffee the whole time I was pregnant with DD and she is fine. We just ask that you don't stare at her second nose for long periods of time, lol.

Despie, what is a flake? I am thinking it's like the American donut...round baked good with a hole in the middle; can come frosted or glazed.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> I drink my morning coffee...two cups; the studies are not solid enough IMO to quit at this stage in the game. Even though I was 24, I kept drinking my morning coffee the whole time I was pregnant with DD and she is fine. We just ask that you don't stare at her second nose for long periods of time, lol.
> 
> Despie, what is a flake? I am thinking it's like the American donut...round baked good with a hole in the middle; can come frosted or glazed.

A flake is a chocolate bar made by cadburys ,lots of flakes of chocolate in a bar then dipped in chocolate,Devine.xxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Wow! Not even close on that one, lol.


----------



## cebethel

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I drink my morning coffee...two cups; the studies are not solid enough IMO to quit at this stage in the game. Even though I was 24, I kept drinking my morning coffee the whole time I was pregnant with DD and she is fine. We just ask that you don't stare at her second nose for long periods of time, lol.
> 
> Despie, what is a flake? I am thinking it's like the American donut...round baked good with a hole in the middle; can come frosted or glazed.
> 
> A flake is a chocolate bar made by cadburys ,lots of flakes of chocolate in a bar then dipped in chocolate,Devine.xxxxxClick to expand...

Oh how I miss those flakes!! *drools*


----------



## Indigo77

Maybe World Market has them?

They usually have Cadbury Fruit and Nut bars....mmmmmm....


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Maybe World Market has them?
> 
> They usually have Cadbury Fruit and Nut bars....mmmmmm....

I don't have a sweet tooth at all; my thing is crunch and salt.


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Maybe World Market has them?
> 
> They usually have Cadbury Fruit and Nut bars....mmmmmm....
> 
> I don't have a sweet tooth at all; my thing is crunch and salt.Click to expand...

Have you ever visited the UK, because I think you would enjoy the vast selection of crisp flavours we have here?


----------



## Desperado167

U guys are making me hungry,its def breakfast time,am making boiled eggs on toast ,a nice cup of tea ,pure orange juice and cereal this morning,happy Sunday everyone.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::


----------



## dachsundmom

NS, I have never been to the UK, but if by crisps, you mean potato chips, I would be very happy, lol.

I can't really keep them in my house bc I will eat an entire bag in one sitting.


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> NS, I have never been to the UK, but if by crisps, you mean potato chips, I would be very happy, lol.
> 
> I can't really keep them in my house bc I will eat an entire bag in one sitting.

I do love a packet of crisps myself, that and biscuits and cheese mmmmm:thumbup:

We have some interesting flavours here, like steak, sausage and onion, turkey and stuffing, ham and mustard, haggis, bacon, worcester sauce, tomato ketchup - many many flavours


----------



## dachsundmom

I have never eaten hagis, only watched it being made on TV and I think I will pass on that one, lol


----------



## NorthStar

The crisps don't contain ACTUAL haggis, they are just haggis flavoured ha ha ha.

Myself my personal favourites are the classic cheese and onion but I also like steak flavour.


----------



## dachsundmom

I'll stick to barbecue and sour cream and onion, lol


----------



## googly

NorthStar said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> NS, I have never been to the UK, but if by crisps, you mean potato chips, I would be very happy, lol.
> 
> I can't really keep them in my house bc I will eat an entire bag in one sitting.
> 
> I do love a packet of crisps myself, that and biscuits and cheese mmmmm:thumbup:
> 
> We have some interesting flavours here, like steak, sausage and onion, turkey and stuffing, ham and mustard, haggis, bacon, worcester sauce, tomato ketchup - many many flavoursClick to expand...

Mmm Worcester sauce flavour - man I miss those! Particularly Worcester sauce French Fries.... Oh and pickled onion Monster Munch! my fave... Anything really vinegary basically. Yum yum yum.


----------



## NorthStar

googly said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> NS, I have never been to the UK, but if by crisps, you mean potato chips, I would be very happy, lol.
> 
> I can't really keep them in my house bc I will eat an entire bag in one sitting.
> 
> I do love a packet of crisps myself, that and biscuits and cheese mmmmm:thumbup:
> 
> We have some interesting flavours here, like steak, sausage and onion, turkey and stuffing, ham and mustard, haggis, bacon, worcester sauce, tomato ketchup - many many flavoursClick to expand...
> 
> Mmm Worcester sauce flavour - man I miss those! Particularly Worcester sauce French Fries.... Oh and pickled onion Monster Munch! my fave... Anything really vinegary basically. Yum yum yum.Click to expand...

My OH loves worcester sauce or tomato sauce. I lived overseas for years and used to crave barbecue beef Hula Hoops


----------



## googly

NorthStar said:


> googly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> NS, I have never been to the UK, but if by crisps, you mean potato chips, I would be very happy, lol.
> 
> I can't really keep them in my house bc I will eat an entire bag in one sitting.
> 
> I do love a packet of crisps myself, that and biscuits and cheese mmmmm:thumbup:
> 
> We have some interesting flavours here, like steak, sausage and onion, turkey and stuffing, ham and mustard, haggis, bacon, worcester sauce, tomato ketchup - many many flavoursClick to expand...
> 
> Mmm Worcester sauce flavour - man I miss those! Particularly Worcester sauce French Fries.... Oh and pickled onion Monster Munch! my fave... Anything really vinegary basically. Yum yum yum.Click to expand...
> 
> My OH loves worcester sauce or tomato sauce. I lived overseas for years and used to crave barbecue beef Hula HoopsClick to expand...

I haven't lived in the UK for 15 years - I still miss them... every now and again I get my mother to send me some :thumbup:

(that and Percy Pigs... proper Cadburys Dairy Milk... Boots' salt and vinegar crispy discs... Thorntons vienese bar... cherry drops... fruitellas... hob nobs... minstrels....... ahhhhhhhh SO HUNGRY!!!)


----------



## NorthStar

I'm hearing you, Britain has such great crisps and chocolate....

Tonight I "prepared" my body by going to the gym and then eating a white chocolate Mini Magnum.


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> I'm hearing you, Britain has such great crisps and chocolate....
> 
> Tonight I "prepared" my body by going to the gym and then eating a white chocolate Mini Magnum.

Perfect,:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Omg I love the new galaxy counters ,this thread is making me hungry,lol,xxx


----------



## NorthStar

Nooooooo! We need to stop talking about chocolate.

I opened a melon this morning and it was really nice, very sweet, but OH is refusing to eat any so now I have to eat it all myself, it's a Galia and it's one massive MOFO


----------



## Desperado167

Dh just made me a lovely fruit salad ,I did have some Cornish ice cream with it ,yummy ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Nice one, I really enjoy my fresh fruit.

I've been eating a banana on toast at breakfast every morning and it keeps me quite full until mid morning when I have a yoghurt and/or fruit snack. Part of the key for me in not snacking on crap stuff is to make sure I never get too hungry!


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Nice one, I really enjoy my fresh fruit.
> 
> I've been eating a banana on toast at breakfast every morning and it keeps me quite full until mid morning when I have a yoghurt and/or fruit snack. Part of the key for me in not snacking on crap stuff is to make sure I never get too hungry!

Me too wen I get hungry I snack on bad stuff ,so try to eat three meals and fruit and yogs I between,xx


----------



## NorthStar

Desperado167 said:


> Me too wen I get hungry I snack on bad stuff ,so try to eat three meals and fruit and yogs I between,xx

That sounds like what I've been doing for the past 2 years, and I feel pretty healthy on it I have to say :thumbup:

Last night I made beef chow mein for tea, it was lush - that's one of my secret strategies to increase the veg my OH eats by cutting it up finely:winkwink:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Me too wen I get hungry I snack on bad stuff ,so try to eat three meals and fruit and yogs I between,xx
> 
> That sounds like what I've been doing for the past 2 years, and I feel pretty healthy on it I have to say :thumbup:
> 
> Last night I made beef chow mein for tea, it was lush - that's one of my secret strategies to increase the veg my OH eats by cutting it up finely:winkwink:Click to expand...

Good idea,it Sounds lovely,maybe u shud post it on the Recipe thread ,I wud love to try it out,dh loves Chinese food ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Desperado167 said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Me too wen I get hungry I snack on bad stuff ,so try to eat three meals and fruit and yogs I between,xx
> 
> That sounds like what I've been doing for the past 2 years, and I feel pretty healthy on it I have to say :thumbup:
> 
> Last night I made beef chow mein for tea, it was lush - that's one of my secret strategies to increase the veg my OH eats by cutting it up finely:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Good idea,it Sounds lovely,maybe u shud post it on the Recipe thread ,I wud love to try it out,dh loves Chinese food ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

OK I will do that, haven't looked at that thread yet.:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Girls, I haven't eaten a piece of fruit in years, lol. I don't like the stuff at all.


----------



## googly

Desperado167 said:


> Omg I love the new galaxy counters ,this thread is making me hungry,lol,xxx

What are these galaxy counters you speak of?! I must have some!

I love anything galaxy....


----------



## googly

Mmmmmmmmm.... are they like minstrels? They look like it...

https://www.chocablog.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/galaxy-counters-2.jpg


----------



## Desperado167

googly said:


> Mmmmmmmmm.... are they like minstrels? They look like it...
> 
> https://www.chocablog.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/galaxy-counters-2.jpg

Yes and delicious :hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Oooh I love Counters, they are like the insides of Minstrels googly, they are basically Galaxy giant buttons.

Dmom, I was forced to eat fruit as a child (I was the hardest done by kid in Scotland ha ha, no one ever wanted to swap packed lunches with me! They all had crisps and Kit Kats and I had an apple and a mandarin) so went through a stage in my twenties where I hardly ate it at all, but now I've reverted more to the healthier habits I was raised with.
My OH point blank refuses to eat it, but sometimes I cut it up and force him to eat a bit.


----------



## dachsundmom

NS, I am going to ask the pharmacist today if I made a mistake going for soy right after a medicated cycle; maybe I should have given myself a month to get everything out of my system.


----------



## NorthStar

Sounds like a plan Dmom, as the Tamoxifen obviously hung around looong after you stopped taking it, and could well be interacting with soy - is today the last soy day or are you supposed to keep going until CD7 - I wasn't sure?

BTW when I try and attack the pic to my siggy it keeps asking for a URL - grrrrr!
I wanted the converse feet, in fact I took a picture of my legs up the wall on my phone the other night to show you - I have fab glittery blue nail polish on at the moment in a shade called "Pool Party"


----------



## dachsundmom

I want to see that pic! Have 'tiny pic' from your phone to upload?

I should have today and tomorrow on the effing soy.


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> I want to see that pic! Have 'tiny pic' from your phone to upload?
> 
> I should have toady and tomorrow on the effing soy.

Yikes, it sounds like you are getting a major "scouring out" as my grandma would have said.....make sure you get plenty of fluids (coke pepsi etc)

It's a new phone so I will have a crack at uploading and if unsuccessful will take one with my camera LOL


----------

